# The Bridge. BBC4.  New Nordic detective shenanigans [spoilers]



## Libertad (Apr 21, 2012)

Intriguing. Bleakly sophisticated drama in a tumble-dried tundra.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 21, 2012)

Have I missed it?  I meant to watch this.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 21, 2012)

You're going to have to set aside two hours, it was a double header start. Well worth it though, it has bite and guile.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2012)

Leaving it till tomorrow evening. Any good? Up there with Forbrydelsen?


----------



## Libertad (Apr 21, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Leaving it till tomorrow evening. Any good? Up there with Forbrydelsen?


 
Yep, if not better.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 21, 2012)

Is it on Sunday, too?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Yep, if not better.


 
Good stuff. We've really hit a seam of great Scandinavian drama.


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2012)

Recorded it


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 22, 2012)

ohhh will watch this tomorrow on IPlayer


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

me too - i never got into the second series of forbrydelsen. hoping this will be better.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01gmbvb/The_Bridge_Episode_1/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 22, 2012)

You're allowed to smoke inside Scandinavian hospitals? I want to emigrate.


----------



## Firky (Apr 22, 2012)

I know in Denmark they only enforce a smoking ban inside buildings with less than so many square feet.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 22, 2012)

Blimey, that was a serious two-hour investment!

Fun take on the cop duo genre - very amusing in parts. Really enjoyed the way their embryonic relationship unfolded.

The main storyline is a pretty outlandish premise. I presume Saga is somewhere on the autism spectrum...

Currently:
50% Wallander
35% The Killing
15% Twin Peaks


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01gmbvb/The_Bridge_Episode_1/


I hate watching things on iPlayer.  I don't think I could manage 2 hours.


----------



## ymu (Apr 22, 2012)

Download and burn to DVD?

This is on our list. Looks good.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 22, 2012)

This type of thing is normally repeated often, but not always, the evening before the next episode - so perhaps look at BBC4 in the listings for Thurs or Friday.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 22, 2012)

ymu said:


> Download and burn to DVD?
> 
> This is on our list. Looks good.


It's repeated at 11pm on Monday night, it seems.  I'll try to record it.  (Our PVR thingy has been playing up recently).


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 22, 2012)

firky said:


> I know in Denmark they only enforce a smoking ban inside buildings with less than so many square feet.


It doesn't include hospitals.  

I don't watch TV s not seen this but i am guessing if they are smoking in a hospital, it's in a designated room and was filmed before the fairly recent smoking ban.

FWIW, it's actually buildings under a certain size you can still smoke in. Such as small bodegas and bars, because they want to preserve the atmosphere of these places.
Some places can have smoking if a certain area that is raised, like a stage. I know a guy that build a stage in his bar just so he didnt have to make it non smoking. Some workplaces have smoking rooms still.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I hate watching things on iPlayer. I don't think I could manage 2 hours.


I watch iplayer on my telly - I have it on BT Vision - so I think I might look into this Nordic thing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I hate watching things on iPlayer. I don't think I could manage 2 hours.


i-Player on a little netbook is perfect for me because I have contracted field vision so I can see everything as long as I don't do it full screen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 22, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I watch iplayer on my telly - I have it on BT Vision - so I think I might look into this Nordic thing.


I wish I could set that up.  We have a Wii, but it keeps saying it can't connect to the broadband.  I've phoned the broadband people, but they don't know why, and suggest stuff that'll cost money.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> It's repeated at 11pm on Monday night, it seems. I'll try to record it. (Our PVR thingy has been playing up recently).


 
That's part 1, part 2 being on Tuesday at 10:50.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 22, 2012)

Libertad said:


> That's part 1, part 2 being on Tuesday at 10:50.


I watched parts 1 & 2 on i-Player.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 22, 2012)

Libertad said:


> That's part 1, part 2 being on Tuesday at 10:50.


Oh, that's much better.  I might manage to watch that, then.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

just watching part two and the killer for series 1 of The Killing has just turned up (in hospital, playing someone called Ole).


----------



## Belushi (Apr 23, 2012)

Just watched the first two episodes, enjoyed it. Love Saga


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 23, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Just watched the first two episodes, enjoyed it. Love Saga


Me too. I've known people a bit like her. I don't think she's 'overdrawn' apart from the changing her clothes in full view of her colleagues. That would have been frowned upon as inappropriate from childhood and I just don't think it's believable.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 23, 2012)

The functioning on practically no sleep is very believable.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 23, 2012)

the twin peaks comparison is very clever - don't know if i'd have got that, but i really see it.  anyway, i really loved it. roll on next week.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 23, 2012)

Some really quite funny bits in this as well - laughed a lot more than when watching Forbrydelsen.

Now I just need to work out exactly how Charlotte the manipulative smoking wife and Stefan the social worker/70s porn star quite fit in to everything. Glad it was a double header - all a bit confused after ep 1.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 24, 2012)

Lib Dem MPs, prostitutes, the homeless, who is next on the killers list from society's garbage heap?


----------



## PandaCola (Apr 24, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Some really quite funny bits in this as well - laughed a lot more than when watching Forbrydelsen.
> 
> Now I just need to work out exactly how Charlotte the manipulative smoking wife and Stefan the social worker/70s porn star quite fit in to everything. Glad it was a double header - all a bit confused after ep 1.


 
I thought that Stefan looked more like Dave the bus driver from Gavin and Stacey.

Enjoyed the first two- my money is on August the son being some Breivik style character.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 24, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Lib Dem MPs, prostitutes, the homeless, who is next on the killers list from society's garbage heap?


I'm assuming the journo works for News International?

I don't think it's August though. Although I have a feeling he may be a helping hand later on perhaps with his geekery powers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 24, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I'm assuming the journo works for News International?


I believe he's based on AA Gill. I was a tad disappointed the bomb was a hoax


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 24, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Currently:
> 50% Wallander
> 35% The Killing
> 15% Twin Peaks


 
I'd heard good reviews of this but 50% Wallander makes me feel a bit uncertain but the only reason I can't stand Wallander is that it still reminds me of Mankell's crappy books.


----------



## oryx (Apr 24, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Some really quite funny bits in this as well -


 
I loved the bit where Martin asked Saga if she had kids, and she replied 'No, why on earth would I want to do that?' or something very similar.

Have only seen the first hour but have the rest recorded. It's very good. I haven't seen The Killing, in fact my only venture into the Scandinavian crime genre is reading all three Stieg Larson novels (which I really enjoyed).


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2012)

hmm...a reasonably intriguing plot, absurd, but what does that matter?  Characters are weak as fuck, tho.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 25, 2012)

Who does Martin remind me of?  Especially when he smiles.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 25, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Who does Martin remind me of? Especially when he smiles.


 
Noel Edmonds slightly less evil twin?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 25, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Who does Martin remind me of? Especially when he smiles.









HTH.


----------



## gosub (Apr 25, 2012)

should have different colour subtitles for Swedish, and Danish. can't tell which side of the bridge events are happening


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 25, 2012)

No to both of those.  And "No", also, to Mrs La Rouge's suggestion: Luke Danes.  (If you don't know who he is, then shame on you).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 25, 2012)

This fella?


----------



## PandaCola (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 25, 2012)

None of those.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 26, 2012)

It's him again:


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

When is episode 3?


----------



## kittyP (Apr 26, 2012)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I hate watching things on iPlayer.  I don't think I could manage 2 hours.



That's the beauty of it 
You can pause it and go back.
Even if you turn your pc off it will start where you left it.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 26, 2012)

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> When is episode 3?


9 on saturday (and 10 on monday)
Followed immediately by episode 4


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

belboid said:
			
		

> 9 on saturday (and 10 on monday)
> Followed immediately by episode 4



Cheers. Followed immediately? As in the same night or next day? Sorry, I should be looking this up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Even if you turn your pc off it will start where you left it.


I could only manage 5 minutes at a time.  I really don't like watching anything on my PC.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone got a link to download the series with English subs? I can't only find links with Swedish/Danish.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Cheers. Followed immediately? As in the same night or next day? Sorry, I should be looking this up.


straight after on saturday.  Or repeated at the same time on the tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

belboid said:
			
		

> straight after on saturday.  Or repeated at the same time on the tuesday



Excellent


----------



## kittyP (Apr 26, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I could only manage 5 minutes at a time. I really don't like watching anything on my PC.


 
Sorry I just realised that it was the watching on the pc that was the issue not the iplayer


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2012)

What time will it be on iplayer? Takes a while doesn't it?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 28, 2012)

Another George?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah. That smile.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Has anyone got a link to download the series with English subs? I can't only find links with Swedish/Danish.


The english subs are available separately,VLC or similar will sync and play them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2012)

FFS.  I forgot it was on BBC4 and was looking at all the other channels for it so missed episode 3 

I'm sure the first episode wasn't on BBC4


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 29, 2012)

Unexceptional, tbh. Three things are keeping me watching:

1. This metaphor re owners of capital and blood draining from the body social - it's either an accident or, more likely, pretty smart
2. The occasional aroma of Twin Peaks
3. Saga -  it's warming to think blunt people can also be endearing...

Other than that, a bit bandwagon-ish, a bit obvious...it's okay.


----------



## Firky (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm starting to lose interest and the washed out colours and grey hues make it all the worse. I like it but not enough to go out my way to watch it again.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm enjoying this. I'm very late to this Scandinavian detective type of telly, this is the first one of these I've watched. On reflection, I think I spent far too long during the first two episodes wondering why Mrs Rich Lady in the hospital was wearing a wig.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I'm enjoying this. I'm very late to this Scandinavian detective type of telly, this is the first one of these I've watched. On reflection, I think I spent far too long during the first two episodes wondering why Mrs Rich Lady in the hospital was wearing a wig.


 
Same as, and smoking, although that's been explained earlier in the thread


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 29, 2012)

it's just wannabe-highbrow Cracker in Scandinavian style, isn't it really? The performances are winning me over though, especially the Saga/Rohde double act. I'm still on the fence about whether to keep on with it. Especially because the ludicrously corrupt and depraved French cops of Braquo are due back for a second series on FX this week. Just as implausible as the Bridge but so amazingly sharkjumpingly extreme that it's more entertaining.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 29, 2012)

If Rohde had red hair and a red beard he'd look just like my 1970s Northern Irish Landlord (a Bangor man) who was a great if slightly wild bloke. Who did have a George Best smile but with thinner lips.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2012)

I like spotting actors from other Scando-Noire.  It might not be quite as good as Forbrydelsen, but it's far, far better than Britain's Got Talent, and Casualty. I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I like spotting actors from other Scando-Noire. It might not be quite as good as Forbrydelsen, but it's far, far better than Britain's Got Talent, and Casualty. I'm still enjoying it.


 
Did you spot Sarah Lund's boss having the blood drained out of him?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Did you spot Sarah Lund's boss having the blood drained out of him?


Yes.  And Vagn, Birk Larssen's employee (the perp) was the father of the transplant boy.  Ole, I think his name was.


----------



## madzone (Apr 30, 2012)

My tutor was talking about this. Is it worth catching up with?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

madzone said:


> My tutor was talking about this. Is it worth catching up with?


 
Yes. I have only seen the first two but enjoyed it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2012)

madzone said:


> My tutor was talking about this. Is it worth catching up with?


Yes.  We're 4 hours in now, though.


----------



## madzone (Apr 30, 2012)

Is it engaging enough though? These nordic things are usually all slow and arty.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2012)

madzone said:


> Is it engaging enough though? These nordic things are usually all slow and arty.


Well, you see, I find that slow, bleak thing engaging.


----------



## madzone (Apr 30, 2012)

Bleak! That's the word I was looking for.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2012)

madzone said:


> Bleak! That's the word I was looking for.


Being Cornish, you should appreciate that.


----------



## madzone (Apr 30, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Being Cornish, you should appreciate that.


Busman's holiday and all that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2012)

I was taking the piss. I was reading the Rain thread when the alert popped up.

The interplay between the two main characters is great. I love the way the Scando dramas do that. It's all in what's not said, rather than what is. And there's an atmosphere there that you find in Scando literature, too. I love it.

The plots are very silly in these TV things. But that's not the point. That's not what's good about them.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 30, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I'm enjoying this. I'm very late to this Scandinavian detective type of telly, this is the first one of these I've watched.


 
Me too. Best thing I've seen for ages


----------



## zoooo (Apr 30, 2012)

Has the druggie shoplifting woman put a top on yet?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

I enjoyed the 3rd and 4th more than the first two  

Like the format of two per week too. Showing series like this an episode a week is why I don't bother watching and get the DVD or torrent.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 30, 2012)

madzone said:


> Is it engaging enough though? These nordic things are usually all slow and arty.


 
Fwiw the first episode might be a bit confusing. I was quite confused certainly. It gets clearer.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 30, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Has the druggie shoplifting woman put a top on yet?


Not yet but I wish she would; she keeps jolting me out of Scandieland with flashbacks of Penge.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 30, 2012)

She's lying semi comatose in a hospital bed...in a hospital gown. That counts as a top.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 30, 2012)

Quite some overlap this week between Carrie in Homeland and this woman. Main diff seems to be Claire Danes has a no three'penny's clause in her contract.


----------



## gosub (Apr 30, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Quite some overlap this week between Carrie in Homeland and this woman. Main diff seems to be Claire Danes has a no three'penny's clause in her contract.


not really ones manic depressive, the other aspergic. Though given main trait of aspergers isan inability to read people, while it makes for a quirky tv character, probably make for a crap detective in real life


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, bipolar in her terms.

Fwiw, it wasn't diagnosis, more an unamusing observation about how two fictional characters were played.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 30, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> She's lying semi comatose in a hospital bed...in a hospital gown. That counts as a top.


Ah that's a relief. I didn't want her to catch a cold. She's got enough problems.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Fwiw the first episode might be a bit confusing. I was quite confused certainly. It gets clearer.


sounds to me like you're easily confused


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> sounds to me like you're easily confused


 
Not really - I think it was probably not quite knowing who was whom and where they were.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Not really - I think it was probably not quite knowing who was whom and where they were.


at the early stage in any series you have to expect not to have all the facts. while it was not at first obvious who was who, that again is only to be expected. you don't go down the pub and expect to know everyone there unless you've put some quality time into the establishment, and it's the same with a tv series.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> at the early stage in any series you have to expect not to have all the facts. while it was not at first obvious who was who, that again is only to be expected. you don't go down the pub and expect to know everyone there unless you've put some quality time into the establishment, and it's the same with a tv series.


Which is why it's really helpful to have had the second episode straight afterwards. I got a much clearer picture of what was occurring by about 20 mins into that.

I think I was just saying not to give up after half an hour if you're a bit confused with what's going on, that's all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2012)

FFS.  It's on again and I've missed it recording first 15 minutes 

Can anyone tell me exactly what days and times it's on please.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Which is why it's really helpful to have had the second episode straight afterwards. I got a much clearer picture of what was occurring by about 20 mins into that.
> 
> I think I was just saying not to give up after half an hour if you're a bit confused with what's going on, that's all.


i never do with these scandinavian ones, they're always worth the time


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 30, 2012)

Saturday 9-11 (2 eps)
Monday 11-12ish (might start 10.45/50ish some weeks I think) - 1 ep
Tuesday as above (10.50 tomorrow I think) - 1 ep


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i never do with these scandinavian ones, they're always worth the time


Yes, sure - but madz said she hadn't really watched any of them I think.

I even gave Den som dræber some time...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Saturday 9-11 (2 eps)
> Monday 11-12ish (might start 10.45/50ish some weeks I think) - 1 ep
> Tuesday as above (10.50 tomorrow I think) - 1 ep


 
Many thanks BST

are they repeated anywhere, as I missed recording first half of episode 3?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Yes, sure - but madz said she hadn't really watched any of them I think.
> 
> I even gave Den som dræber some time...


i've never thought of madz as a tv critic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Many thanks BST
> 
> are they repeated anywhere, as I missed recording first half of episode 3?


iplayer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> iplayer


 
Yeah, I realise I can do that, but prefer tv if it's repeated


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I realise I can do that, but prefer tv if it's repeated


iplayer repeats it at a time to suit you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> iplayer repeats it at a time to suit you


 
Prefer the sound and subtitles from the tv though.  Much easier as well as less reflection (in the daytime anyway)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Prefer the sound and subtitles from the tv though. Much easier as well as less reflection (in the daytime anyway)


upgrade your computer then


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

or plug your computer into your telly


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Many thanks BST
> 
> are they repeated anywhere, as I missed recording first half of episode 3?


I don't think so - I guess you're stuck with the iPlayer for the first half of the ep anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> upgrade your computer then


 
Nothing wrong with my computer.  I have a window behind me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I don't think so - I guess you're stuck with the iPlayer for the first half of the ep anyway.


 
Looks like it, and I've just discovered I didn't even get half the 3rd episode, only the last 5 minutes.  I have now started episode 4.  Reckon I'm going to be right confused


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nothing wrong with my computer. I have a window behind me


get a blind or curtains then


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> get a blind or curtains then



Venetian?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Venetian?


maybe


----------



## Badgers (Apr 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> maybe



Options open? Perhaps best.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Venetian?


 
They we'd have to buy something to attach them to and drill holes.

Anyway, after having watched episode 4 from last night, I've just gone to watch today's episode which I assumed was episode 5, only to discover it's episode 3- repeated!


----------



## London_Calling (May 5, 2012)

So not only Gorgeous George, but Louise Mensch as well - and she doesn't even have to act!


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2012)

How many episodes is it? Am enjoying it but not sure if I could withstand 20.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Series 1 = 10 episodes according to Wiki


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2012)

What are they singing about in the intro song? Or is it like Sigur Ros, a few English sounding words mixed up with not quite words.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Is it this?

http://www.lyricsmania.com/hollow_talk_lyrics_choir_of_young_believers.html


----------



## gosub (May 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Series 1 = 10 episodes according to Wiki


Don't tell me there's a series 2. I'm getting ready to be upset at homeland if they don't resolve fings


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)




----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2012)

I was right. It is nonsense. Ta. 



> Echoes start as a cross in you,​Trembling noises that come to soon.​Spatial movement which seems to you,​Resonating your mask or feud.​Hollow talking and hollow girl,​Force it up from the root of pain.​


​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

gosub said:


> Don't tell me there's a series 2. I'm getting ready to be upset at homeland if they don't resolve fings



According to Wiki



> Season 2 has been announced and is due to start shooting in October 2012, with a broadcast date of Autumn 2013.[1]


----------



## Libertad (May 6, 2012)

I hope Saga gets a chance to change her trousers in series two.


----------



## gosub (May 6, 2012)

Libertad said:


> I hope Saga gets a chance to change her trousers in series two.


Probably not.. Aspergers like their favorite clothes


----------



## Libertad (May 6, 2012)

gosub said:


> Probably not.. Aspergers like their favorite clothes


 
Do we?


----------



## gosub (May 6, 2012)

Yes we do


----------



## kittyP (May 6, 2012)

Am not reading as we have not yet watched tonights episodes. 
Great theme music though


----------



## London_Calling (May 6, 2012)

Probably see it through though I don't really care...


----------



## yardbird (May 6, 2012)

I'm half way through episode 5 - I like the mood of it all and the theme music.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2012)

I used to think it was the son (August), but now I think the clues are too heavy.  We've got 4 episodes left, so that means Saga has to eliminate the "it was a cop" theory, then Martin has to start suspecting August, then we'll find out it was none of the above.

You mark my words.  Unless I'm wrong, in which case I'll edit and be right anyway.


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2012)

It's not August, but it's whoever he's chatting with online, no?

I got very excited when I noticed the odious journo was wearing a checked coat. But then that doesnt work out at all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I used to think it was the son (August), but now I think the clues are too heavy. We've got 4 episodes left, so that means Saga has to eliminate the "it was a cop" theory, then Martin has to start suspecting August, then we'll find out it was none of the above.
> 
> You mark my words. Unless I'm wrong, in which case I'll edit and be right anyway.


 
In which case you need to be quoted so as not to lose the evidence


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2012)

Still enjoying this  

Is it a single series of ten episodes?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Still enjoying this
> 
> Is it a single series of ten episodes?


First series, yes. It looks like a second one is planned for filming later this year.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> It's not August, but it's whoever he's chatting with online, no?


 
That seems likely doesn't it.

Who I don't know, although logically according to the rules of television we must have seen the culprit at least once already. If not more times. And I think it's probably someone Saga has met or knows - which perhaps means random shag bloke?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> It's not August, but it's whoever he's chatting with online, no?


And whoever that is, Martin met in August's first year.  Whatever that was.


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2012)

I'm thinking 'tis Saga's boss.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2012)

Ooh, good one.


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2012)

What about the provenance of the gun that killed Henning? Police issue? If so it would have to have been checked out and then checked in.
Was Daniel spiked?
What's Charlotte's wig all about?
Why did TT kick Martin in the balls rather than plug him as he then went on to do to two other officers minutes later?
Will Saga discover the social benefits of personal hygiene?
Was Stefan's iron still plugged in when he put a few creases into his assailant?

So many questions, so little herring.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2012)

It's surely Saga's occasional shag, not Augusts friend.  Been enjoying this more since the poor opener, its gone well beyond totally stupid, but wtf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

Libertad said:


> What about the provenance of the gun that killed Henning? Police issue? If so it would have to have been checked out and then checked in.
> Was Daniel spiked?
> What's Charlotte's wig all about?
> Why did TT kick Martin in the balls rather than plug him as he then went on to do to two other officers minutes later?
> ...


 
TT *has *to know that Rohde's has recently had an operation down there I reckon, but I'm crap at playing the detective so probably wrong


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 7, 2012)

Do we know anything at all about Saga's Random Shag guy? Like what he does? Whether he's Danish or Swedish (my ear isn't good enough frankly to work this out)?


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2012)

swedish i'd assumed, since the bar is in sweden. but maybe not..


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2012)

i don't rate him as a suspect, though. his reaction when she started looking at the autopsy video in bed was very normal.


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> TT *has *to know that Rohde's has recently had an operation down there I reckon, but I'm crap at playing the detective so probably wrong


 
Don't sell yourself short Minnie, I think you have a point.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Don't sell yourself short Minnie, I think you have a point.


 
Only reason I can think of for letting him get away so "lightly"


----------



## London_Calling (May 7, 2012)

imo, the teleplay it isn't really coherent enough to want to bother with guess-the-killer. At this point it could be the Danish Queen who's really a lizard king and only Katie Price and Simon Cowell know the truth.


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> imo, the teleplay it isn't really coherent enough to want to bother with guess-the-killer. At this point it could be the Danish Queen who's really a lizard king and only Katie Price and Simon Cowell know the truth.


 
Obviously. This is implicit within the finer points of the dialogue and in August's online chat if you'd only bother to freeze frame and read it.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 7, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i don't rate him as a suspect, though. his reaction when she started looking at the autopsy video in bed was very normal.


Darn it - yes, you're right.

I think people hop back and forth on the train for nights out mind.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> TT *has *to know that Rohde's has recently had an operation down there I reckon, but I'm crap at playing the detective so probably wrong


Well, that's one of the clues pointing to August.  As was Saga saying in front of him they were looking for the runaway memory sketch genius girl.  And August being so pleased that Saga thought TT was a genius.  But then that's why I thought they were laying it on thick - because he's a red herring.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, that's one of the clues pointing to August. As was Saga saying in front of him they were looking for the runaway memory sketch genius girl. And August being so pleased that Saga thought TT was a genius. But then that's why I thought they were laying it on thick - because he's a red herring.


 
He has got that stroppy teenager and my-dad-doesn't-take-enough-notice-of-me feeling about him, a bit like Ben in Eastenders


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He has got that stroppy teenager and my-dad-doesn't-take-enough-notice-of-me feeling about him, a bit like Ben in Eastenders


And he speaks Danish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> And he speaks Danish.


 
Ben speaks Danish?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2012)

I haven't watched Eastender since Mary the Punk left, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I haven't watched Eastender since Mary the Punk left, so I wouldn't know.


 
Maybe Ben learnt Danish in prison


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

Seriously though, wouldn't the Danish/Swedes learn each other's languages, a bit like French is probably the most common language taught here? 

Or not?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 7, 2012)

They can pretty much understand each other most of the time as far as I can tell. Certainly my Swedish friends can understand just about everything when we're in Denmark together


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> They can pretty much understand each other most of the time as far as I can tell. Certainly my Swedish friends can understand just about everything when we're in Denmark together


 
That's what I thought


----------



## London_Calling (May 7, 2012)

The only thing that struck me as slightly interesting was the much-put-upon journo arriving at the hospital as the tosser journo was released (having died for a couple of minutes).

That character is emerging steadily, like the pace was more thoughtfully considered.

Given what's passed, the writer could easily bottle this -  more than one perp.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Seriously though, wouldn't the Danish/Swedes learn each other's languages, a bit like French is probably the most common language taught here?
> 
> Or not?


The two languages only diverged a few hundred years ago.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 7, 2012)

Finished it tonight. Great climax over the last few episodes. Stick with it!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Finished it tonight. Great climax over the last few episodes. Stick with it!


 
Do we find out who it is or do we have to wait for the next series?


----------



## kittyP (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Do we find out who it is or do we have to wait for the next series?



This


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 7, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> What are they singing about in the intro song? Or is it like Sigur Ros, a few English sounding words mixed up with not quite words.


Lyrics via google translate.


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2012)

Next series will air in the Autumn 2013. I hope the BBC can hold on to it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Next series will air in the Autumn 2013. I hope the BBC can hold on to it.


 
Pisses me off no end when things move on to channels I don't get


----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2012)

Like Lost then Minnie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Like Lost then Minnie?


 
Yep, among others

Not even going to get latest series of NCIS


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do we find out who it is or do we have to wait for the next series?



The former.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The former.


 
Excellent.  Watching Silent Witness now so Homeland next


----------



## danny la rouge (May 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pisses me off no end when things move on to channels I don't get


I'm waiting for the new Mad Men to come out on DVD.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 9, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The two languages only diverged a few hundred years ago.



And other Swedes laugh at how Danish Skåne (southern) Swedes sound. They spend plenty of time crossing the water and exchanging TV so the language is easy if not the grammar. 

It's a narrow strait. Moose have been known to swim y'know, just to escape Sweden so the Danes say.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 9, 2012)

Cheers, Moose.  Interesting local colour.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 9, 2012)

It's a very silly series, but quite fun.

Imagine that a local politician is dismembered and the killer has also killed loads more, (10 is it?) including a police officer. It would be just about the biggest story ever and it wouldn't be down to two local plod, who take time off in the evenings, to solve it. The place would be crawling with anti-terror police, politicians and advisors, even the secret services and military.

Just as implausible is how easy going Kim Bodnia gets kicked in the nuts till his scrotum splits and then has sex on what appears to be the next day. Result!

Still it's kind of enjoyable, the odd nice image and I like 1970's social worker when he's not ironing. Saga learning tact was good too. But it's total 'Inspector Codfisk'.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Just as implausible is how easy going Kim Bodnia gets kicked in the nuts till his scrotum splits and then has sex on what appears to be the next day. Result!


its saying something when that is the most unbelievable bit in the series! 

Thinking on, I have realised it cant be the random shag bloke - as he was actually shagging Saga when we saw the (presumed) killer going after Anna B.  Said presumed killer also seemed to be using a cheap scanner to listen into the cops with at the time, which would imply he isnt a copper himself. As August and Stefan have also (albeit somewhat weakly) been given alibi's for at least some of the time, the list of possibles seems to be shrinking.  Another journo - Ake most likely given his little speech last week - tho how would he have known that Anna was even being searched for? And August internet buddy - who would know.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 9, 2012)

Missed the scanner entirely - which episode would that be? 3 or 4 I guess?


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2012)

episode 5, 47:31 in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

belboid said:


> its saying something when that is the most unbelievable bit in the series!
> 
> Thinking on, I have realised it cant be the random shag bloke - as he was actually shagging Saga when we saw the (presumed) killer going after Anna B. Said presumed killer also seemed to be using a cheap scanner to listen into the cops with at the time, which would imply he isnt a copper himself. As August and Stefan have also (albeit somewhat weakly) been given alibi's for at least some of the time, the list of possibles seems to be shrinking. Another journo - Ake most likely given his little speech last week - tho how would he have known that Anna was even being searched for? And August internet buddy - who would know.


 
Ake does seem to be featuring a bit when it's not really necessary and I've been wondering about him


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2012)

has he been there when t'other bloke gets the calls?  <not that that would be impossible even if he were the killer>


----------



## two sheds (May 9, 2012)

I sort of wondered whether it wasn't the journalist sitting opposite the creepy journo getting the phone calls. He has shifty eyes and one of his comments was a bit iffy. I'm rarely right though.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 9, 2012)

belboid said:


> has he been there when t'other bloke gets the calls? <not that that would be impossible even if he were the killer>


Yes, he has.


----------



## ChrisD (May 9, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>



 Bob Harris played that track (from "white in your eyes") on his Sunday programme at about 1 hr 25mins in.  Seems it's a Copenhagen band with 2 albums
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod..._session_and_Billy_Bragg_plays_Woody_Guthrie/


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 10, 2012)

two sheds said:


> I sort of wondered whether it wasn't the journalist sitting opposite the creepy journo getting the phone calls. He has shifty eyes and one of his comments was a bit iffy. I'm rarely right though.


 
I've had my doubts about him. He knew where to find his colleague pretty sharpish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I've had my doubts about him. He knew where to find his colleague pretty sharpish.


 
Didn't he say he was listening to the police radio?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Didn't he say he was listening to the police radio?





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Didn't he say he was listening to the police radio?





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Didn't he say he was listening to the police radio?


He _said_ that.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2012)

Stop repeating yourself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> He _said_ that.


 
Why have you quoted me 3 times


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2012)

which journo are we on about?


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why have you quoted me 3 times


because you're worth it.

Hang on, wrong thread....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

*swishes hair back*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

belboid said:


> which journo are we on about?


 
I'm talking about the dark long-haired one


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2012)

cool, that's still Ake then.

mrs b thought he might be a bit too porky...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

belboid said:


> cool, that's still Ake then.
> 
> mrs b thought he might be a bit too porky...


 
Yeah, that's the one.  The other one's Ferbe or Ferber or something.  As you can see, I'm crap at names


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why have you quoted me 3 times


I don't actually know.  It was a weird glitch.  Not sure if it was a browser thing or a boards thing or a boards/browser thing.


----------



## Espresso (May 10, 2012)

Him with the samurai sword - Lars, was it? He who likes drinking green tea and who took Anja in - who killed the psychiatrist and tried to hill himself said that the man who told him to kill wore a checked coat. Then we saw Daniel Ferbe the journalist wearing the most garishly checkery checked coat I've *ever* seen on a man. So that's snookered me because I was sure that he - Daniel - was in on it, but that just seems too be too much of a red herring.

Also, to me, the drawing Anja did of the man who shot her certainly was Stefan, like Martin said. Not just because of his eyes, but because of the upside down Y frown line between his eyes. Very pronounced. Yet I don't think he was the copper who shot Henning. Because Stefan is very bandy legged and that copper in riot gear wasn't and nor did he look big enough to be Stefan.

August talking to his cyber pal seems to me to be the likliest one to be the leak. Though who knows? Might turn out to be Saga who is the mastermind and August and that Antoine feller she shags who are her besotted and willing assassins. 

So in conclusion - I'm buggered if I know.  I'm enjoying being baffled though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't actually know. It was a weird glitch. Not sure if it was a browser thing or a boards thing or a boards/browser thing.


 
I prefer belboid's explanation


----------



## spanglechick (May 10, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Him with the samurai sword - Lars, was it? He who likes drinking green tea and who took Anja in - who killed the psychiatrist and tried to hill himself said that the man who told him to kill wore a checked coat. Then we saw Daniel Ferbe the journalist wearing the most garishly checkery checked coat I've *ever* seen on a man. So that's snookered me because I was sure that he - Daniel - was in on it, but that just seems too be too much of a red herring.
> 
> Also, to me, the drawing Anja did of the man who shot her certainly was Stefan, like Martin said. Not just because of his eyes, but because of the upside down Y frown line between his eyes. Very pronounced. Yet I don't think he was the copper who shot Henning. Because Stefan is very bandy legged and that copper in riot gear wasn't and nor did he look big enough to be Stefan.
> 
> ...


I pointed out the coat thing DAYS ago. *tsk*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> I pointed out the coat thing DAYS ago. *tsk*


 
and he (or someone else) did indicate that this story could make them big, but still not convinced it's him.  If it is, then who would his accomplice be (ie. whoever's sending the emails)?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 10, 2012)

Oh noes. 1970's Social Worker cannot afford new car windows.







Relaxing off duty.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 10, 2012)

1970's Social Worker scores big time! Celeb tongue-thrash classic!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I prefer belboid's explanation


 
There is another explanation - which is that it is utter (but enjoyable) bollocks they are making up as they go along. 

I always thought these things would be written first and filmed in no particular order. It surprised me that in the first '24' they apparently decided on a change of villain half way through. Would explain the lack of coherence in many a long drama.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> There is another explanation - which is that it is utter (but enjoyable) bollocks they are making up as they go along.


 
I was talking about his "because you're worth it" comments


----------



## la ressistance (May 10, 2012)

i fucking love the bridge. love it. love it to death.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was talking about his "because you're worth it" comments


 
I was sort of saying it to the thread in general, apols if appeared misunderstood Minxer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> I was sort of saying it to the thread in general, apols if appeared misunderstood Minxer.


 
That's alright.  I know you think I'm worth it as well


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 10, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> There is another explanation - which is that it is utter (but enjoyable) bollocks they are making up as they go along.
> 
> I always thought these things would be written first and filmed in no particular order. It surprised me that in the first '24' they apparently decided on a change of villain half way through. Would explain the lack of coherence in many a long drama.


 
I know Forbrydelsen has always been written one episode at a time during filming (which might explain some of the randomness in series one in eps 12-18ish). Not sure whether that is true of this as well though.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 10, 2012)

la ressistance said:


> i fucking love the bridge. love it. love it to death.


 
It is good fun. Needs to slow down though.

When the teenager departed v shortly after Saga puts her through compulsory art class it was all a bit 'Right she's done her drawing and she's dead now! Next!'


----------



## Mr Moose (May 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's alright. I know you think I'm worth it as well


 
I'll say.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

As for Saga, maybe the aspergers/autism is to sidetrack you, and she's really got a split personality and it's her other self who's the culprit


----------



## ChrisD (May 10, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> 1970's Social Worker scores big time! Celeb tongue-thrash classic!



 I felt giddy (with the camera angles not emotion!) and gave up after 45 seconds...


----------



## la ressistance (May 10, 2012)

sagas far too hot to be the killer.


----------



## Espresso (May 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> I pointed out the coat thing DAYS ago. *tsk*


 
Oi, don't you *tsk* at me. Tak.
Besides, I only watched the latest two today, so I am a bit behind the times.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Oi, don't you *tsk* at me. Tak.
> Besides, I only watched the latest two today, so I am a bit behind the times.


 
Right, so your memory's fresher.  Who's the culprit?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> I felt giddy (with the camera angles not emotion!) and gave up after 45 seconds...



Agreed. It's all a bit giddy.


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, so your memory's fresher. Who's the culprit?


 
Blimey. Not a clue. 
For all we know it might be the big boss journalist lady - her on the crutch. That crutch is probably full of placebos and poisoned wine and one of those eletronic phone voice changing devices.
Or Mrs Rohde. In between getting pregnant and giving birth, she's a binational homocidal mastermind.
Maybe it's Gry, the Swedish forensic expert police officer. She'd have the technical know how and it would explain how the baddy always stays one step ahead of the police. 

As you can see - no sodding idea at all.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 11, 2012)

Ake listening to the police radio sounds suss to me - given that white car bloke was doing the same just before they killed Anja.

What sort of car was Ake driving when he picked Ferbe up from the hospital? What episode was that anyway - 5?


----------



## ChrisD (May 11, 2012)

How are you all keeping up with their names... Is there a cast list somewhere?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> How are you all keeping up with their names... Is there a cast list somewhere?


 
Course there's a cast list


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 11, 2012)

I wouldn't have remembered half of them without this thread


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I wouldn't have remembered half of them without this thread


 
Same as, except Saga and Rohde and 70s porn star Stefan


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> How are you all keeping up with their names... Is there a cast list somewhere?


 
Their names are all written up for you, unless you are fluent in Swedish and Danish and aren't bothering with the subtitles.*
Which, in my head, *seems* to mean that I shoud be more able to remember them than if I was only hearing the names spoken, without a subtitle. But that's not true. I suppose the difficulty in remembering the names comes from the fact that some of them are unfamiliar.

*Speaking of subtitles, I wa gobsmacked when I saw a few of them saying "Bloody Hell", which I have always presumed was dead British.
Is it the case that subtitlers use a term that will be recognised by the target audience, rather than it being an actual translation of what a Dane or Swede might say?


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2012)

It's an obv. point but the idea in a whodunnit is to insert the odd clue - some are in plain sight, some oblique, some visual, some not, some are mild herrings.

Matey turning up at the hospital to give his hateful colleauge a lift home might have been oblique, or possibly a herring. The car was visual, the radio ham thing in your face, etc.

There are clues. If you bothered to look again at the copper who shot that other copper, you might see he was left-handed (that old chestnet), etc. I _think_ he was wearing regulation police boots but wasn't sure ...


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> *Speaking of subtitles, I wa gobsmacked when I saw a few of them saying "Bloody Hell", which I have always presumed was dead British.
> Is it the case that subtitlers use a term that will be recognised by the target audience, rather than it being an actual translation of what a Dane or Swede might say?


 
Yeah, I think so.

I think the subtitlers got into trouble on the first Killing series for too many fucks whilst the Danish words were not necessarily all meaning exactly the same level of fuckism (fuckish? fuckety??). Or something - they were told, iirc, to be a bit more inventive with their translation of fucks and other swearing. Or something.

Having the second half of a conversation on screen is a pain in their series though - we seem to be getting the question and the answer all at once, which is sort of annoying.


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Yeah, I think so.
> 
> I think the subtitlers got into trouble on the first Killing series for too many fucks whilst the Danish words were not necessarily all meaning exactly the same level of fuckism (fuckish? fuckety??). Or something - they were told, iirc, to be a bit more inventive with their translation of fucks and other swearing. Or something.
> 
> Having the second half of a conversation on screen is a pain in their series though - we seem to be getting the question and the answer all at once, which is sort of annoying.


 
I reckon fucketry is word for which you grope.
Or fuckation.
Actually, that sounds like my kind of holiday.

And thanks for that info, by the way.


----------



## ChrisD (May 12, 2012)

http://m.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radi...-saga-interview?cat=tv-and-radio&type=article
Article in Guardian today about actress who plays Saga


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Speaking of subtitles


One thing that is annoying is that the subtitles have clearly been done by a Swede or a Dane. This means that some of the subtitling is clunky. It should have been done by a native English speaker.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> One thing that is annoying is that the subtitles have clearly been done by a Swede or a Dane. This means that some of the subtitling is clunky. It should have been done by a native English speaker.


But then you miss some of the subtlety in what's being said don't you?

I think I'd rather that they found the time and money to check them through really carefully to avoid the clunkiness (which I agree about entirely). But then I suppose they have checked them and it's just inevitable that the odd bit of clunkiness gets through. I'd rather they dealt with two bits of dialogue being up on the screen at the same time personally.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> But then you miss some of the subtlety in what's being said don't you?


It's not about that, and I don't think subtlety is missed. My husband is a linguist and trained as an interpreter and does some translating and it's actually one of the conventions that it should be done by a native speaker of the language that's being translated into. It's actually about getting it right. If that doesn't happen you're far more likely to get some real howlers.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's not about that, and I don't think subtlety is missed. My husband is a linguist and trained as an interpreter and does some translating and it's actually one of the conventions that it should be done by a native speaker of the language that's being translated into. It's actually about getting it right. If that doesn't happen you're far more likely to get some real howlers.


Ah, I guess so - my linguistism is truly lousy.

Mind you, I guess you'll still get errors like in just about anything.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> One thing that is annoying is that the subtitles have clearly been done by a Swede or a Dane. This means that some of the subtitling is clunky. It should have been done by a native English speaker.


 
I'd prefer it if they changed colours for different speakers.  It can get most confusing


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'd prefer it if they changed colours for different speakers. It can get most confusing


Yes, all the BBC subtitling lacks this whereas Channel 4 & ITV don't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yes, all the BBC subtitling lacks this whereas Channel 4 & ITV don't.


 
are you sure?  I've never noticed that and I have subtitles on most of the time


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

have we suggested martin's boss, the tall, slim woman with the green scarf?  she had reson to target henning cos he wanted to come clean...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> are you sure? I've never noticed that and I have subtitles on most of the time


Well I only watch the BBC via i-Player and whatever the equivalent is on Channel 4 & ITV so maybe it's different on yer actual telly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well I only watch the BBC via i-Player and whatever the equivalent is on Channel 4 & ITV so maybe it's different on yer actual telly.


 
It is.  I went back and checked on my PVR recorded BBC programmes and the colours changed for different speakers


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

so is that the end of the whodunnit element, do we think? will it just be a case of cat and mouse for the llast two hours or is there going to be a big twist? cos it's all a bit 'deus ex machina' at the moment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Yet again, I forgot it was on tonight until it was half way through first episode, so will have to wait 'til next week


----------



## London_Calling (May 12, 2012)

I'm sticking by my man; as said, the pace of that characters emergence is too well considered for it not to be important.

In fact, I'm promoting him to head conspirator because nasty reported died straight after the conversation with him in which he (nasty reporter) turned all fluffy (and so became useless to my man). I like the way he died - hints of The Avengers.

The clincher is obv; never trust a hippy.

Bit disappointed software guy didn't get to unzip and download.


----------



## yardbird (May 13, 2012)

I got a few laughs from Saga in last nights episodes - her attempts at 'being normal' and listening to how others are trying to guide her.
Calling across the office about not (oh yeah?) having sex with August


----------



## Libertad (May 13, 2012)

I think we're being directed toward Jens being Mette's software provider.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

oooh - you think?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2012)

I love sarcasm.


----------



## Espresso (May 13, 2012)

I think actor who plays Martin is ace, his face is a picture whenever Saga says yet another of the things she says that manage to put everyone ill at ease.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

i've got a proper crush on martin, tbh.

was thinking last night - i love this show: it's funny. i like the funny.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I love sarcasm.


Yeah,_ me too._

(can a mod put something in the title when this is finished being shown on tv please?)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 13, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> (can a mod put something in the title when this is finished being shown on tv please?)


Put what in the title?


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2012)

So glad she got her period.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2012)

'Series finished' or something. Or i could wait until i'm sure it's finished on tv before talking about it. I suppose.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i've got a proper crush on martin, tbh.
> 
> was thinking last night - i love this show: it's funny. i like the funny.


 
He reminds me of a younger, slimmer Goren from Law and Order, although they look nothing alike


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> 'Series finished' or something. Or i could wait until i'm sure it's finished on tv before talking about it. I suppose.


The last two episodes are being shown on BBC4 this Saturday, 19th May, at 9pm and 10pm.   (Then the penultimate episode will be repeated late on Monday 21st, and the last one late on the Tuesday).

You've seen the ending, then?


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The last two episodes are being shown on BBC4 this Saturday, 19th May, at 9pm and 10pm. (Then the penultimate episode will be repeated late on Monday 21st, and the last one late on the Tuesday).
> 
> You've seen the ending, then?


Ta. Yes. Back on saturday then.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He reminds me of a younger, slimmer Goren from Law and Order, although they look nothing alike


never seen that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> never seen that.


 
Nothing like him really, it's just the build, stubble, hair


----------



## Espresso (May 13, 2012)

If this software salesman Sebastian lad *is* Jens, why is it that Mette doesn't recognise him?
Martin told her that he was the one they were looking for and asked her if she remembered him. And she said she did. So even though she'd not seen him for years the fact that she's only just found out he's not dead and that he's the man they're all looking for might have given her pause for thought and realise that she thought Sebastian looked familiar.
Though I suppose he might have gone and had evil mastermind stylee pastic surgery to change his face beyond all recognition. But he's a sacked copper in Denmark, so where would he get that sort of dosh? Never mind all the money for all the other stuff that's been done.

And seeing as Martin's infidelity has been a very prevalent topic, is it going to turn out that he shagged the now dead Mrs Jens and/or that he was her son's real father? If so, all of this death and destruction and terrorism and "The law doesn't treat us all the same" mallarkey is a _teeny_ bit of an overreaction, isn't it?


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2012)

There's no suggestion Mette and Jens ever met, she just knows the story of her partner and a work colleague.

At least we know why he didn't shoot Martin in the back of the head - execution style - when he had the chance, and maybe why he chose to not blow up (the seemingly long-standing and well known) bomb disposal man.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> At least we know why he didn't shoot Martin in the back of the head - execution style - when he had the chance, and maybe why he chose to not blow up (the seemingly long-standing and well known) bomb disposal man.


Maybe he's saving the best till last.


----------



## Espresso (May 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> There's no suggestion Mette and Jens ever met, she just knows the story of her partner and a work colleague.
> 
> At least we know why he didn't shoot Martin in the back of the head - execution style - when he had the chance, and maybe why he chose to not blow up (the seemingly long-standing and well known) bomb disposal man.


 
Aye, that seems fair enough.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 13, 2012)

I do predict that in episode ten Saga and Martin (and probably Martin's family) will definitely have a close brush with death.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 13, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I do predict that in episode ten Saga and Martin (and probably Martin's family) will definitely have a close brush with death.


 
Martin's wife is a goner.


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2012)

Certainly too much has been invested in August for him not to be important - the bonding session with Martin confirms he'll be involved in the doings. Obv. the August reveal will include his internet buddy and, I guess at the same time, his poss kidnapping . . . A family values twist?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 13, 2012)

All sounds good to me - fine episodes last night I thought. Funny and well paced.


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2012)

well, it all seems to be coming to a quite straightforward conclusion. The intro of the 'software salesman' is way obvious (I suppose it may not seem quite as blatant if we were actually watching weekly, so he'd come in just into the second half, as opposed to what seems like the penultimate episode). Ake's involvement now seems blatant - so there is a question of how they're linked, little brother?? August, Frida (??, his net friend) and random shag still have to be involved somehowtho.  Maybe not random shag, he could well just be a nice distraction. But Frida....and she is real, isnt she? August said Martin had even met her himself.....tho she could have had her account hijacked, the 'meeting up for dinner' thing was a bit odd, especially after random shag had just asked Saga out for the same thing.


----------



## scooter (May 14, 2012)

Any reason why the killer couldn't be August?

Explains why he didn't shoot Martin. He's disgruntled, agrees with the killer's agenda.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2012)

I've not watched latest two episodes.

Any chance of Rohde and Saga jumping into bed?


----------



## scooter (May 14, 2012)

Actually, they discuss that very issue


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2012)

oh really? 

I'm looking forward to next episodes


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2012)

scooter said:


> Any reason why the killer couldn't be August?
> 
> Explains why he didn't shoot Martin. He's disgruntled, agrees with the killer's agenda.


Doesnt really have all the skills required, does he?  Explosives, super fit, marksman, been planning it all for at least three years, naah, cant be him.


----------



## scooter (May 14, 2012)

He's just returned from a long absence though when he could have learnt skills. Plus he came back at exactly the same time as the first body was found. Plus Saga keeps saying it's personal. My money's on August


----------



## London_Calling (May 14, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not watched latest two episodes.
> 
> Any chance of Rohde and Saga jumping into bed?


Pretty good chance, as it happens.  Saga's very-matter-of fact about the arrangements.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 14, 2012)

And then the bed collapses if I remember correctly


----------



## Mr Moose (May 15, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Martin's wife is a gooner.



No, I think she supports Brondby.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 15, 2012)

scooter said:


> Any reason why the killer couldn't be August?
> 
> Explains why he didn't shoot Martin. He's disgruntled, agrees with the killer's agenda.



That's also explained by Jens as they were colleagues. I've given many a workmate a quick thwack to the gentlemen's bits in supervision and the like.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 15, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i've got a proper crush on martin, tbh.
> 
> was thinking last night - i love this show: it's funny. i like the funny.



You might like him younger and slimmer in 'Pusher' which was a good fillum.

Nevertheless the 'Society for Rough Looking Bald Blokes' (motto, 'Where there's hope') i.e. me, thanks you for your support for a rough looking bald bloke.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 15, 2012)

Libertad said:


> I think we're being directed toward Jens being Mette's software provider.



Nils Crane?


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not watched latest two episodes.
> 
> Any chance of Rohde and Saga jumping into bed?


Hope not! There's only either 40 or 60 minutes of act 2 left, no self-respecting writer would squeeze in a Martin/Saga tryst at this stage - the set up is almost complete now.

Besides, if you were going to do that you'd surely tease out the will they-won't they for weeks before.


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> You might like him younger and slimmer in 'Pusher' which was a good fillum.
> 
> Nevertheless the 'Society for Rough Looking Bald Blokes' (motto, 'Where there's hope') i.e. me, thanks you for your support for a rough looking bald bloke.


Annoying subtitle format though


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 16, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> No, I think she supports Brondby.


Explains any depression she's been having then - having an awful season, although I think they'll just escape relegation now.


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2012)

So, who thinks we'll have a happy-ever-after ending for the mutually tattooed brother and sister?


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2012)

For some, this is a potentially problematic evening. Fwiw, I think I'll ignore the Champions League, watch the last two hours of The Bridge and then switch to the CL Final highlights package. Hopefully, without knowing the result ...

The Lambeth Orchestra performance in Dulwich didn't make tonights final.

/tvcrisis


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2012)

It's going to depend on how intriguing the Final is. If Munich or indeed the other team are winning comfortably, I'll watch the Bridge. If not, iplayer it will have to be.


----------



## Red Cat (May 19, 2012)

Looking forward to tonight 

But what do I do when it's all over?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> Looking forward to tonight
> 
> But what do I do when it's all over?


Get the Borgen boxed set?


----------



## Red Cat (May 19, 2012)

Ordering from lovefilm now


----------



## oryx (May 19, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> It's going to depend on how intriguing the Final is. If Munich or indeed the other team are winning comfortably, I'll watch the Bridge. If not, iplayer it will have to be.


 
Those are our plans, except we'll record rather the watch on iPlayer.


----------



## ChrisD (May 19, 2012)

Missed last week so thought I'd catch up Nos 7 + 8 with iplayer.... accidently watched 20+ mins of No. 8 before I realised that I should have been watching No.7. So many threads and more disjointed plot than "the killing" or Borgen.  Still looking forward to last two as it's all to play for.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

Thanks to whoever's bumped this, I've finally remembered it's on a Saturday, so can watch it tonight


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2012)

oryx said:


> Those are our plans, except we'll record rather the watch on iPlayer.


 
It's looking like I'm going to watch the Bridge after all. Pretty dull game in Munich.


----------



## High Voltage (May 19, 2012)

Got the 'puter set to down load both episodes tonight - I really haven't got a clue about who the killer is - and don't really care

Roll on Sunday evening when we get around to watching this - and, probably more important, roll on series 2


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2012)

High Voltage said:


> Got the 'puter set to down load both episodes tonight - I really haven't got a clue about who the killer is - and don't really care
> 
> Roll on Sunday evening when we get around to watching this - and, probably more important, roll on series 2


 
I'd avoid this thread after 11pm tonight if I were you. At least till you've seen the end.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'd avoid this thread after 11pm tonight if I were you. At least till you've seen the end.


 
I'm sneaking a peek


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2012)

Maybe he isn't Martin's son after all. The eyes. Hmm.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 19, 2012)

I got to the bit where the kids are putting their wellies on before they go out. The tension was too much. It's like watching the Daleks when I was little. Except nowadays in my soggy old dotage I don't have to watch it real-time, and anyway, I can't hide behind the sofa any more. With i-Player I can pause it, make a cup of tea and steel myself for a scary bit. I shouldn't suspend my disbelief quite so completely. I'm a bit of a wimp.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

Oh, so exciting.  Just finished first episode of tonight.  Time to make some grub and start last episode.

Would rather not have to make grub as too excited but needs must!


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

blimey. that ending was a bit harsh. excellent stuff, tho - do we think there'd be a series 2?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2012)

Yes, good stuff.  Apparently a second series has been commissioned.


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2012)

I'd be happier if the first seven hours were a little more connected to the last three.

tbf, it was daft but it was also fun.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

yes - it was entirely deus ex machina at that point. but good fun.


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2012)

I can only think whoever commissioned it wanted a more dramatic end, so the original was chopped out. Obv, at that point, all the balance and pace goes to shit and holes appear all over the shop.

I really, really loved the tender exchanges between Saga and her boss - what wasn't said and the little tearful moment. That was very classy work.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> blimey. that ending was a bit harsh. excellent stuff, tho - do we think there'd be a series 2?


 
Yeah, didn't expect that.  If that was an American series, he'd still be alive and we'd all be feeling fluffy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

I'm going to miss Saga


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2012)

I'd be a lot keener on Bridge 2 if the balance was approx. the opposite - 90% about Saga's personal life and a bit about work. More of the same would be .... a bridge too far*.


*ouch


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> More of the same would be .... a bridge too far*.
> 
> 
> *ouch


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2012)

so - will martin be back for series 2, do we think?  all guilt-ridden and emotionally scarred?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2012)

I dunno, but we've got a long wait for it


----------



## London_Calling (May 20, 2012)

At this rate he's got to end up banging Birgitte Nyborg.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2012)

Just looked on IMDB, but maybe it's too early at the moment but looks like he's already got a lot lined up

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0091035/


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2012)

he was in three episodes of S1 ofthe killing/forbrydelsen!  played acharacter called Bulow. anyone emember who that would've been?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 20, 2012)

nasty big boss lawyer


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> he was in three episodes of S1 ofthe killing/forbrydelsen! played acharacter called Bulow. anyone emember who that would've been?


 
I've never watched The Killing but apparently he was a sinister cop


----------



## London_Calling (May 20, 2012)

forbrydelsen E18-E20, fwiw: "sinister cop _Bülow"_


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2012)

nope - don't remember it well enough.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> so - will martin be back for series 2, do we think? all guilt-ridden and emotionally scarred?


I hope so, especially if they're keeping the name The Bridge, since he's part of that metaphor.  (The duo being Danish/Swedish, but also the effect he had on Saga, giving her insights into relationships she hadn't understood before etc).


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 20, 2012)

Mere bullets can't stop these feisty Scandinavian detectives. I thought Saga had been shot in the head at the end of part 9. Suddenly it's just a flesh wound.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Mere bullets can't stop these feisty Scandinavian detectives. I thought Saga had been shot in the head at the end of part 9. Suddenly it's just a flesh wound.


_Nej.  Braw._


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> forbrydelsen E18-E20, fwiw: "sinister cop _Bülow"_


One of the ones who investigated Lund when she'd shot someone I think? Probably.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> so - will martin be back for series 2, do we think? all guilt-ridden and emotionally scarred?


and shagging about


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 20, 2012)

I really enjoyed the last two episodes. Saga, in particular, was really nicely played and written for. Excellent stuff.

It did all seem a bit divorced from the earlier stuff, although maybe that was a vague intention to make Jens seem even more of a git?


----------



## manny-p (May 20, 2012)

It was quite good. But it was leagues apart from the first series of the killing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 20, 2012)

I still haven't got through episode 9 yet, it's all too scary.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I still haven't got through episode 9 yet, it's all too scary.


 
I enjoyed it so much, I'm tempted to watch it again


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 20, 2012)

You're made of sterner stuff than me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You're made of sterner stuff than me.


 
Only the last two episodes, not the whole lot!


----------



## Belushi (May 20, 2012)

Really enjoyed this series, I rarely watch TV and the only dramas I've watched in the past couple of years have been Danish 

I love Saga and Martin, brilliant double act.


----------



## yardbird (May 20, 2012)

Belushi said:


> I love Saga and Martin, brilliant double act.


Totally agree.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 21, 2012)

Belushi said:


> I love Saga and Martin, brilliant double act.


Yeah that was it's selling point really.
The other parts of it weren't anything special but the two lead characters were good enough to carry the rest of the program.


----------



## London_Calling (May 21, 2012)

tbf, all police-based drama has to be built around the indiv quirkiness/relationship of the detective/s - from Holmes and Watson to Colombo. It's the only way to distinguish your 'brand'. That and location.

It's quite interesting to see Brits responding to Scandie stuff the way Americans used to with stuff like Morse. Presumably having an eye on the international market explains why sex was given a higher profile, fits the stereotype - a bit like the decent chap/emotionally uptight Morse and pubs.


----------



## Saffy (May 21, 2012)

I loved Saga, one of the best moments for me was when she was trying to 'do' office chit chat and said "I started my period this morning" and reaches for a biscuit.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 21, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Yeah that was it's selling point really.
> The other parts of it weren't anything special but the two lead characters were good enough to carry the rest of the program.


Yes.  It's not just the acting, it's the way the relationship is draw.  In Scandinavian literature there's more space, more in what isn't said.  It's that that I like, rather than the crime plot (which is frankly always silly, the Killing being far from an exception).

 Incidentally, if any Scando-noire TV fans don't know the Martin Beck books by Sjowall and Wahloo, I think you'd like them.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 21, 2012)

Saffy said:


> I loved Saga, one of the best moments for me was when she was trying to 'do' office chit chat and said "I started my period this morning" and reaches for a biscuit.


Or remembering what her boss told her, blurts out across a silence in the office: "I didn't have sex with your son".


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2012)

I could have done without yet another 'destroy yourself by killing the killer' ending, but otherwise they were two very good final episodes. Oh, letting the kids run into that empty house didn't ring true either, but hey ho. Leaving Mette with a ticking time bomb was a nice touch. There was a moment when they said Jens son had never been found that I thought it would turn out to be Ake, but no. Lovely interplay between Martin and Saga, and them and hr boss, all very believable. 

I will look forward to the next series, and ignore any issues about how the fuck Martin still has a job


----------



## Libertad (May 21, 2012)

It's a only TV drama but:
Charlotte's wig? Only one police guard outside Martin and Mette's house? I thought Saga took a head shot? She is a fast healer though. Why would Jens need a peg and line to put up a false wall? That wall, so in the space of one day Jens built, skimmed and painted it?

I got the impression that things got compressed in the last two episodes but I enjoyed it. A lot of fun and I look forward to the next series.


----------



## Saffy (May 21, 2012)

Must admit I thought Saga took a head shot, I really thought she was a gonna.
Yeah and I don't get the wig.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2012)

Libertad said:


> That wall, so in the space of one day Jens built, skimmed and painted it?


 
Yeah, I wass wondering how he managed that


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2012)

Libertad said:


> That wall, so in the space of one day Jens built, skimmed and painted it?


he only needed to leave enough space to push the coffin into, so it is just about plausible.  only just about tho

It deffo look like Saga took a headshot a first, I'll have to rewatch to check that out  If I can be arsed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2012)

belboid said:


> he only needed to leave enough space to push the coffin into, so it is just about plausible. only just about tho
> 
> It deffo look like Saga took a headshot a first, I'll have to rewatch to check that out If I can be arsed


 
Yeah, but even if he had done most of the wall first, and then just left a gap for the coffin, he did a pretty good job of matching the wall up completely so you couldn't see any joins


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2012)

maybe plastering is a key skill taught to all special forces operatives....... dangerous walls being about the height of problems the danish military usually face.....


or maybe not


----------



## danny la rouge (May 21, 2012)

He probably had Owen from Corrie do it. He can batten, partition, board, skim, add skirting boards, paper, paint the skirting boards, and generally divide a terraced house into two flats - fully finished and snagged - all in the space of time it took Tracey to realise she'd been stood up in a coffee shop in town.


----------



## London_Calling (May 21, 2012)

Given the wider structural catastrophes in the work it doesn’t matter at all, but it seemed a bit odd the cage was vertical given August wasn't. The half a body in the freezer was a decent touch, though.

I'm left with a slightly bizarro vibe - for me, the most underrated (but smartly crafted) character in the piece was Stefen the 70s porno due, with his charitable and murderous doings, his appalling upbringing and sister, the woman at the country house, unknown background, flashbacks, etc. I'd have thought, in the original version, the writer would have created a series of moral ambiguities and contrasts as between Stefen and the Martin character - it was certainly interesting that Martin (the good cop, bad parent, shagmeister) went after Stefen with such personal intent. They obv. tried to divert some of that morality playoff into the Saga character but to no real effect.

It did look like Stefen and Martin were heading towards major scenes. But then it all changed and God knows ...


----------



## London_Calling (May 21, 2012)

as if by magic, this appears on my facebook:









> Scandinavian autistic cops
> Fighting crime, struggling in social situations


----------



## trabuquera (May 21, 2012)

hmm, yes, full of plot holes and the last 3 eps didn't have much to do with the preceding 7 ... and the rips from Se7en (and Cracker for that matter) became a bit more glaring as things went on. But all the same, absolutely nailbiting last two episodes, I was completely hooked. Also very clever in how the ways in which Saga and Martin changed each other (Martin teaching Saga to lie, Saga keeping Martin focused) turned out to be so central to the grand finale.

Can anyone help me out with a question? Where is/was August's mum? Yes, I know she and Martin had separated, perhaps on bad terms, but it seemed a bit weird that no-one was trying to contact her when the drama was at its height (trying to avoid spoilers here.) Or is it that she was actually the wigwearing Charlotte and that's why she and Martin jumped in the sack together so easily?

Tak if you have an answer.


----------



## twistedAM (May 22, 2012)

So, in the end it was all about a fat Danish cop not being able to keep his cock in his pants. 
Disappointing.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2012)

The clues to that  ^ were there from the very beginning.  Remember him flirting with the desk woman on his first visit to the Swedish police station?


----------



## twistedAM (May 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes. It's not just the acting, it's the way the relationship is draw. In Scandinavian literature there's more space, more in what isn't said. It's that that I like, rather than the crime plot (which is frankly always silly, the Killing being far from an exception).
> 
> Incidentally, if any Scando-noire TV fans don't know the Martin Beck books by Sjowall and Wahloo, I think you'd like them.


 

That's where it al comes from innit. ~ a Marxist critique of Swedish liberalism told through ten detective novels. I read them in the 80s and again last year. 

The characters really are given room to breathe and develop slowly. I loved the books were Gunvald Larsson was given a prime supporting role.

The wiki page on them is quite good - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sjöwall_and_Wahlöö

I read a couple of Mankell books last year and thought they were plagiaristic shite.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 22, 2012)

Just caught up on the end. Got sillier and sillier, but still enjoyable. A plot hole every 5 mins. 

The writers made Mette too daft and Jens too arch. He ended up like Nils Crane crossed with Sideshow Bob.

So Scandinavian that August had to die, like it particularly mattered to the story, but the writers assume grim is truer. A direct lift from 'the Vanishing', but with none of the impact.

Some good stuff too though. I liked the bit where Saga ponders the possible impact of losing the boss that believes in her.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 22, 2012)

Btw, wasn't Charlotte's wig just emblematic of her identity as a married woman, hiding her true identity as the dutiful wife of a selfish man? Ditching the wig is symbolic of her asserting her freedom (to bonk fat randy coppaz).


----------



## Mr Moose (May 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.  It's not just the acting, it's the way the relationship is draw.  In Scandinavian literature there's more space, more in what isn't said.  It's that that I like, rather than the crime plot (which is frankly always silly, the Killing being far from an exception).
> 
> Incidentally, if any Scando-noire TV fans don't know the Martin Beck books by Sjowall and Wahloo, I think you'd like them.



Terrific reads.


----------



## twistedAM (May 23, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Terrific reads.


 
Looks like the got reprinted again this year. Really worth buying all ten. Makes sense to read them in order to appreciate the sociological changes in Sweden over a ten year period, as well as character development.

Can't recommend this stuff enough. Have read quite a bit of Scandi crime fiction but these are the mothers and fathers of police procedurals.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...rds=sjowall+and+wahloo&ie=UTF8&qid=1337729033


----------



## peterkro (May 23, 2012)

Completely off topic,my I suggest "Intelligence" by CBC not Nordic Noir but neither American bollocks,after two seasons (2005/2006) with the incoming Conservative government CBC decided it would be better to drop it.Other people my hate it but I thought it was great (very anti-American ) it's available from the usual sources.I recommend..


----------



## twistedAM (May 23, 2012)

In fact the best thing abut the series (apart, possibly, from the first time Saga pulls some sex) is the soundtrack from Choir Of Young Believers. 
Glad they chose a Danish band rather than Swedish. Some really good Danish bands out there e.g. Sleep Party People, Pinkunoizu.


----------



## peterkro (May 23, 2012)

Jesus H Christ,I just caught a bit of the American version of "the killing" fuck me a waste of video if I ever saw one,utter,utter shite.Thank the aforementioned JC I've never seen the US versions of Larsson's books,how do they manage to fuck up such great stories.


----------



## andy2002 (May 24, 2012)

Caught the final two episodes this morning and thought they were brilliant. Getting the ending right is often the hardest bit I reckon and I'm not sure a lot of thrillers/dramas etc always manage it - this did, though. Incredibly gripping and all that stuff about Saga's inability to lie convincingly turned out to be a clever bit of foreshadowing.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 25, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Looks like the got reprinted again this year. Really worth buying all ten. Makes sense to read them in order to appreciate the sociological changes in Sweden over a ten year period, as well as character development.


 
I think you absolutely have to read them in order don't you? I'm part way through though so might change my mind.

I'm also part way through the very excellent Erlendur series by Arnaldur Indridison which are well worth a look too.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2012)

Excellent series, finally finished it


----------



## Reno (May 31, 2012)

Finished this last night after hording the series and watching it over one week. Despite the obvious flaws like the cop out when it came to the supervillain's motive, ridiculous plot, disappearing supporting characters and a faintly explotative quality to its autistic heroine, I enjoyed this much more than the overrated The Killing. A very stylish series that didn't get too caught up in fake naturalism (after a while I didn't believe in the supposedly realistic characters of The Killing anymore), was knowingly trashy, frequently funny and kept the plot turns and cliff hangers boucing along nicely. As a character I liked Martin better than Saga. The actor was tremendously likeable, so I hope he'll be back despite the fate of the son/Matthew Lillard lookalike.

Game of Thrones 2 next.


----------



## High Voltage (May 31, 2012)

And I got the "close you eyes and hold out your hands I've got a surprise for you" RIGHT!!!!

Granted - it was said somewhat tongue in cheek but nevertheless - a hand grenade with the pin pulled out was, in my humble opinion, a stroke of genius and right!


----------



## Reno (May 31, 2012)

High Voltage said:


> And I got the "close you eyes and hold out your hands I've got a surprise for you" RIGHT!!!!
> 
> Granted - it was said somewhat tongue in cheek but nevertheless - a hand grenade with the pin pulled out was, in my humble opinion, a stroke of genius and right!


 

Episode 9 was the best and better than the finale. Had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 31, 2012)

High Voltage said:


> And I got the "close you eyes and hold out your hands I've got a surprise for you" RIGHT!!!!
> 
> Granted - it was said somewhat tongue in cheek but nevertheless - a hand grenade with the pin pulled out was, in my humble opinion, a stroke of genius and right!


 
Although, I had always thought that hand grenades exploded ten seconds after you had pulled the pin out. Times have moved on.


----------



## Libertad (May 31, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Although, I had always thought that hand grenades exploded ten seconds after you had pulled the pin out. Times have moved on.


 
Mills bomb innit. Timer activates after pressure is released on the handle.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> As a character I liked Martin better than Saga. The actor was tremendously likeable, so I hope he'll be back despite the fate of the son/Matthew Lillard lookalike.


Yep, very much liked his flawed humanity. Nice that he and Saga were equally emotionally hopeless, and that it didn't stop one giving the other advice.


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh goodie, the old tosser's back


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2012)

Wtf - that was a two day ban???


----------



## rekil (Jun 1, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, very much liked his flawed humanity. Nice that he and Saga were equally emotionally hopeless, and that it didn't stop one giving the other advice.


Fuck off.


----------



## Random (Jun 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, very much liked his flawed humanity. Nice that he and Saga were equally emotionally hopeless, and that it didn't stop one giving the other advice.


Are you going to apologise for your racial abuse? Or do you still think you were in the right?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh do fuck off you soppy twat.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2012)

Random said:


> Are you going to apologise for your racial abuse? Or do you still think you were in the right?


Note to all concerned: please do not drag this spat into this completely unrelated thread as bans will likely follow. Thank you.


----------



## silverfish (Jul 8, 2012)

Just finished all ten episodes, did it over a week, most entertaining If a "wee bit" all over the place

Loved Saga. Just gotta rack up the original "the Killing" as I watched the american version a couple of weeks ago (I thought it was ok not on the same level as the Bridge for viewability)


----------



## silverfish (Jul 8, 2012)

Just finished all ten episodes, did it over a week, most entertaining If a "wee bit" all over the place

Loved Saga. Just gotta rack up the original "the Killing" as I watched the american version a couple of weeks ago (I thought it was ok not on the same level as the Bridge for viewability)


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 18, 2013)

WHY don't they just watch the original. 


> Adapted from the Scandinavian series i Bron, "The Bridge” centers on two detectives from the United States and Mexico who must work together to hunt down a serial killer operating on both sides of the American-Mexican border.


----------



## Firky (Jul 20, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> WHY don't they just watch the original.


 

I made a similar comment on a torrent forum and got the shit kicked out of me by angry Americans


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> WHY don't they just watch the original.


 
The question gets asked every time a foreign film/TV show gets remade and the answer will always be the same: Because a majority of English speaking audiences don't like reading subtitles and many people don't relate well to other cultures.

The original foreign language shows get shown on small, non-commercial channels like BBC4 or PBS, but because of small viewing figures they won't be showing on large commercial channels because they wouldn't attract advertisers.

In many non-English speaking countries they get around that by dubbing everything, which I find even more unwatchable (though if you grow up with it, you don't notice how bad it looks and sounds)


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 20, 2013)

Besides of which it perfectly possible to an interesting and good remakes (as well as a  crap ones).


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2013)

redsquirrel said:


> Besides of which it perfectly possible to an interesting and good remakes (as well as a crap ones).


indeed, they could change the crap ending which did spoil the original a tad


----------



## Firky (Jul 20, 2013)

Reno said:


> The question gets asked every time a foreign film/TV show gets remade and the answer will always be the same: Because a majority of English speaking audiences don't like reading subtitles and many people don't relate well to other cultures.
> 
> The original foreign language shows get shown on small, non-commercial channels like BBC4 or PBS, but because of small viewing figures they won't be showing on large commercial channels because they wouldn't attract advertisers.
> 
> In many non-English speaking countries they get around that by dubbing everything, which I find even more unwatchable (though if you grow up with it, you don't notice how bad it looks and sounds)


 
Look here, Mr Reno, you should be supporting our European jingoism and joining us in tutting at mainstream American audiences. 

America is never going to get the taste for foreign language films if they keep having to adapt everything for the US.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2013)

Firky said:


> Look here, Mr Reno, you should be supporting our European jingoism and joining us in tutting at mainstream American audiences.
> 
> America is never going to get the taste for foreign language films if they keep having to adapt everything for the US.



The British aren't that much better. The excellent The Returned isn't doing well on a relatively major channel like Channel 4 and is getting a British remake. Subtitled foreign language films generally only get small audiences here.


----------



## Firky (Jul 20, 2013)

Reno said:


> The British aren't that much better. The excellent The Returned isn't doing well on a relatively major channel like Channel 4 and is getting a British remake. Subtitled foreign language films generally only get small audiences here.


 

I think that bothers people less than it did though, no? There seemed to be a bit of a glut of Scandinavian TV and cinema the last few years. Started off with Let The Right One In and continued to build in popularity. I am hoping Channel 4 or BBC4 will air Klovn the TV series, only seen the odd episode and loved it (and the movie).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klovn


----------



## kittyP (Jul 20, 2013)

Reno said:


> The British aren't that much better. The excellent The Returned isn't doing well on a relatively major channel like Channel 4 and is getting a British remake. Subtitled foreign language films generally only get small audiences here.


 

Who gives a shit. It means we get to be smug about enjoying them


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2013)

Firky said:


> I think that bothers people less than it did though, no? There seemed to be a bit of a glut of Scandinavian TV and cinema the last few years. Started off with Let The Right One In and continued to build in popularity. I am hoping Channel 4 or BBC4 will air Klovn the TV series, only seen the odd episode and loved it (and the movie).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klovn




Not sure Let the Right One In is connected to the success of the current Scandinavian crime dramas, it's more part of a general upsurge in the European art house horror film over the last decade. It was also more of a critical success than a major financial one. Almost everyone I recommended the film to at the time had not heard of it. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is the one that appeals more to the audience of The Killing, etc.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Who gives a shit. It means we get to be smug about enjoying them



If it's not a success, it also means we will probably not see season 2 of The Returned on CH4 or more foreign language dramas other than Scandi crime series. Same with foreign language films. If they were more popular we'd see more of them and the ones we get to see wouldn't often take years to get released here.


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2013)

Reno said:


> The British aren't that much better. The excellent The Returned isn't doing well on a relatively major channel like Channel 4 and is getting a British remake. Subtitled foreign language films generally only get small audiences here.


Isn't doing well?  It' has the fifth highest weekly viewing figures for channel 4, and an ever increasing number of adverts (the last episode was, I think,ten minutes longer than the first one!). It must be doing something right.


----------



## Reno (Jul 21, 2013)

belboid said:


> Isn't doing well? It' has the fifth highest weekly viewing figures for channel 4, and an ever increasing number of adverts (the last episode was, I think,ten minutes longer than the first one!). It must be doing something right.


 
Really ? A while ago I read in the papers that it had low ratings. That's good news then, roll on season 2. And if this is doing well then it makes the proposed Paul Abbot remake look even more redundant.


----------



## hegley (Jan 3, 2014)

Series 2 starts on BBC4 on Saturday!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 4, 2014)

belboid said:


> Oh goodie, the old tosser's back



Tonight. With Saga. Hope it's as good as the last series.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 5, 2014)

Just started series 2.  Haven't seen series 1.   Much prefering it to The Killing 2 (the only other Nordic thingy I've seen), which I found too procedural and dull.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2014)

Missed the first two or three episodes but I'm lovig this. Saga is great.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 5, 2014)

That's set things up nicely. My next four Saturday evenings are now sorted.


----------



## hegley (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad to see Saga hasn't changed her clothes for a year.  Haven't loved a TV character this much for ages!


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 6, 2014)

loved the first two espisodes of THE BRIDGE on Sat.  as Libertad says it's set up nicely... reasonable amount of storey lines without being too complicated and obscure...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 6, 2014)

Much as I love the Martin / Saga double act I'm concerned the writers are straying dangerously close to making her Lt Data from Star Trek.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> loved the first two espisodes of THE BRIDGE on Sat.  as Libertad says it's set up nicely... reasonable amount of storey lines without being too complicated and obscure...


Shit, did I miss this? I've been too busy celebrating New Year. Is it repeated?


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Shit, did I miss this? I've been too busy celebrating New Year. Is it repeated?


fraid not, iplayer for you


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2014)

belboid said:


> fraid not, iplayer for you


I'll wait until it comes out on Dvd then.


----------



## hegley (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't like Rasmus and Pernille.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 12, 2014)

hegley said:


> I don't like Rasmus and Pernille.



You're not supposed to like Rasmus, and what has Pernille done to upset you?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2014)

Dark with just the right amount of laugh out loud bits, like Saga questioning Martin on how good he is at sex.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> You're not supposed to like Rasmus, and what has Pernille done to upset you?



I know what you're thinking. Young Rasmus is going to come to a sticky end. You may well be right. Pernille, too, probably.


----------



## hegley (Jan 12, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> You're not supposed to like Rasmus, and what has Pernille done to upset you?


She takes up car time with Martin which could be much better spent with Saga.  Tbf, I'd quite happily just watch an hour of Saga and Martin interacting.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 12, 2014)

Saga and anyone interacting.


----------



## hegley (Jan 12, 2014)

True dat. Although I am, erm, not exactly enjoying, but finding interesting? the interaction between Martin and Jens.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 12, 2014)

Who is masterminding the whole eco-terrorist ploy from nick, of course, just like he did last time.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm not sure he is to be honest. He's got something to do with it but him masterminding it would be a bit too obvious surely?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2014)

To be honest I felt a bit sorry for rasmus although he's a bit of a dickhead. 



Spoiler



by the way why is Martin looking into Saga's sister's death?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2014)

a couple of things: you'd have thought that martin would threaten saga with internal affairs - even in jest - for breaking into his home - the right thing but the wrong method; how did the cell who attacked saga know where she was?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> a couple of things: you'd have thought that martin would threaten saga with internal affairs - even in jest - for breaking into his home - the right thing but the wrong method; how did the cell who attacked saga know where she was?



That's a good question - I reckon we will find out surely?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> a couple of things: you'd have thought that martin would threaten saga with internal affairs - even in jest - for breaking into his home - the right thing but the wrong method; how did the cell who attacked saga know where she was?






Spoiler



I think rasmus may have something to do with it - remember when he got attacked outside that girl's flat but didn't tell anyone?


----------



## TikkiB (Jan 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> To be honest I felt a bit sorry for rasmus although he's a bit of a dickhead.



Re: your question in the spoiler, I think he's trying to find out how she worked the situation with the son so quickly. Possible personal experience of same I think


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> To be honest I felt a bit sorry for rasmus although he's a bit of a dickhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He suspects that Saga's sister killed herself after being found out doing the Munchausen syndrome by proxy thing on Saga. When Saga said that Rasmus wasn't the first person to assume she had no feelings, he became worried about her.  He's become quite the self-help therapist.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> That's a good question - I reckon we will find out surely?


Three possibilities:a) someone in the office (Rasmus or Pernille, most likely Pernille, since Rasmus is too obvious),b) or the boyf, c) outside chance that there was something in the file that Jens had.


----------



## oryx (Jan 19, 2014)

Aaaaaaargh! We went out last night and forgot to record The Bridge.

I know there's iPlayer, but does anyone know if it's repeated?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2014)

oryx said:


> Aaaaaaargh! We went out last night and forgot to record The Bridge.
> 
> I know there's iPlayer, but does anyone know if it's repeated?


It isn't. I missed the first two and ended up having to endure iplayer. I'm going to have to sort out getting wifi to my telly. (It won't make its way through the stone wall between the phone connection and the TV).


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Three possibilities:a) someone in the office (Rasmus or Pernille, most likely Pernille, since Rasmus is too obvious),b) or the boyf, c) outside chance that there was something in the file that Jens had.


she didn't tell anyone which hotel


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2014)

I missed the first couple episodes of the first season sadly


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2014)

I think saga's relationship is about to come to an end tbh


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I think saga's relationship is about to come to an end tbh


i think it will last an episode or two longer for the comic relief anyway


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> she didn't tell anyone which hotel


Didn't she? Oh, OK. Credit card skimming, then? Maybe the techy guy in the office. He's very good.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i think it will last an episode or two longer for the comic relief anyway



I felt a bit sorry for her tbh in the last episode. I've been known to be a bit socially awkward myself and can empathize a bit  I've also been caught wanking before lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I felt a bit sorry for her tbh in the last episode. I've been known to be a bit socially awkward myself and can empathize a bit  I've also been caught wanking before lol


in a bed with your other half's mum round the corner?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I felt a bit sorry for her tbh in the last episode. I've been known to be a bit socially awkward myself and can empathize a bit  I've also been caught wanking before lol


 When the shot pulled out to show there was no door between them and where the boyf's mother was sleeping, I spat tea down my nose.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> in a bed with your other half's mum round the corner?



No.


----------



## oryx (Jan 19, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> It isn't. I missed the first two and ended up having to endure iplayer. I'm going to have to sort out getting wifi to my telly.



Thanks - we are too.

Looks like iPlayer it is then.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 19, 2014)

I can see that behaviour becoming known in our house as "doing a Saga"

But we have doors   (and curtains)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 20, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> a couple of things: you'd have thought that martin would threaten saga with internal affairs - even in jest - for breaking into his home - the right thing but the wrong method; how did the cell who attacked saga know where she was?



There were quite a few shots of her driving to the hotel. I took the implication to be that she was followed. The crap terrorists were crap, but not that crap.


----------



## yardbird (Jan 20, 2014)

Saga and I have something in common.
She used a pick gun on the lock to Martin's place.
I use a pick gun.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 20, 2014)

I really like saga tbh, and martin. This has got to be the best thing on TV since breaking bad


----------



## yardbird (Jan 20, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I really like saga tbh, and martin. This has got to be the best thing on TV since breaking bad


I agree with frogwoman, it really is classy tv.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I really like saga tbh, and martin. This has got to be the best thing on TV since breaking bad


unless/until they fuck up the ending again


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 20, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I really like saga tbh, and martin. This has got to be the best thing on TV since breaking bad



Maybe. I got a bit riled by how rubbish Borgen turned out to be once they started speaking English, and so I'm now a bit more suspicious of classy Nordic drama than I used to be.

And I have started to wonder in The Bridge why someone doesn't just take Rasmus aside and say "you've got to understand that Saga Noren has Aspergers and can be excessively literal-minded". And thus the job would be done.

Still, Bridge is certainly gripping and looks amazing (just how many possible shades and permutations of the colour of snot can there BE?). Definitely thumbs up. But I'm not sure it is even in the same universe, never mind the same league, as BB.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 20, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Maybe. I got a bit riled by how rubbish Borgen turned out to be once they started speaking English, and so I'm now a bit more suspicious of classy Nordic drama than I used to be.
> 
> And I have started to wonder in The Bridge why someone doesn't just take Rasmus aside and say "you've got to understand that Saga Noren has Aspergers and can be excessively literal-minded". And thus the job would be done.
> 
> Still, Bridge is certainly gripping and looks amazing (just how many possible shades and permutations of the colour of snot can there BE?). Definitely thumbs up. But I'm not sure it is even in the same universe, never mind the same league, as BB.




Martin did tell Rasnus that Saga had problems with irony etc tho didn't he?


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> And I have started to wonder in The Bridge why someone doesn't just take Rasmus aside and say "you've got to understand that Saga Noren has Aspergers and can be excessively literal-minded". And thus the job would be done.


no ones told _us_ that's she's Apergers, its just an assumption we've made (based upon quite a few salient facts, but it's still an assumption)


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 20, 2014)

The interview I read with the actress that plays Saga said that Saga didn't know she has aspergers and thinks she's just weird.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 20, 2014)

belboid said:


> no ones told _us_ that's she's Apergers, its just an assumption we've made (based upon quite a few salient facts, but it's still an assumption)



don't know about you but I've read acres of press coverage (including interviews with the actress who plays Saga and one of the producers in charge of the series) who say right out that as far as they are concerned, Saga does have Aspergers and that they scripted / plotted / acted accordingly.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 20, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> The interview I read with the actress that plays Saga said that Saga didn't know she has aspergers and thinks she's just weird.




So Saga (the character) knows all about Munchausen by proxy but has never tripped over anything about Aspergers during her voluminous criminological research? hmmmm ... i just don't find it all that credible tbh. and am starting to wonder whether, if a character's possible Asperger's is effectively just a mechanism for writing character comedy while seeming 'sensitive', the drama really is a step forward. bit of a can of worms really.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 20, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> So Saga (the character) knows all about Munchausen by proxy but has never tripped over anything about Aspergers during her voluminous criminological research? hmmmm ... i just don't find it all that credible tbh. and am starting to wonder whether, if a character's possible Asperger's is effectively just a mechanism for writing character comedy while seeming 'sensitive'. bit of a can of worms really.




To be honest I don't think it is really comedy although it does have funny moments in it. I can certainly relate to her I think and I don't have aspergers but was almost diagnosed with it when I was younger. Maybe some people will think it's funny but I think it's handled quite well on the whole.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> don't know about you but I've read acres of press coverage (including interviews with the actress who plays Saga and one of the producers in charge of the series) who say right out that as far as they are concerned, Saga does have Aspergers and that they scripted / plotted / acted accordingly.


but we havent been told within the programme, its just a thing that (very probably) is

And...if her character is unaware that she is on the spectrum, she cant tell anyone else that she is. So they shouldn't be telling other people that she is, when it's just an assumption


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 20, 2014)

... and how likely is it within the Swedish health and social care system that Asperger's goes undiagnosed ... among senior police officers ?
it's just eating away at me a bit now because Saga's behaviour is SO offbeat and SO socially unusual, and Swedish society is (from what little I've heard) SO conformist, that it stretches credibility that Saga's never heard of it, and nor apparently have any of her colleagues.

 Is it just me (cos of urban) but I thought pretty much everyone involved in education, policing, social services and medicine in the UK instantly know what Aspergers is? Or am I wearing rose coloured glasses about levels of awareness?


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2014)

she's 40, so of an age where it could very well have gone undiagnosed from childhood. So she has never (presumably) been officially diagnosed. And I'm sure most/many of her colleagues have _thought_ 'she's aspergers' it'd be something they'd most likely discuss quietly and discreetly, not wanting to make any assumptions, cos 'a bit odd' doesn't necessarily equate aspergers (even tho she obviously is)


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 20, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> ... and how likely is it within the Swedish health and social care system that Asperger's goes undiagnosed ... among senior police officers ?



perhaps they are aware but their Swedish "inclusivity at work" suggests that so long as she continues being a brilliant detective does it matter?
There were a few things in Saturday's episodes which we thought unlikely (can't remember them now so hasn't ruined the enjoyment).


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 20, 2014)

...either way, I bloody love this program!

So the dying woman is now hinted at being "mother of 3"?...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 20, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> ...either way, I bloody love this program!
> 
> So the dying woman is now hinted at being "mother of 3"?...



What's the hint? She's the most obvious baddy, with he bucket list and car park hits, but was there anything more specific?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 20, 2014)

belboid said:


> she's 40, so of an age where it could very well have gone undiagnosed from childhood. So she has never (presumably) been officially diagnosed. And I'm sure most/many of her colleagues have _thought_ 'she's aspergers' it'd be something they'd most likely discuss quietly and discreetly, not wanting to make any assumptions, cos 'a bit odd' doesn't necessarily equate aspergers (even tho she obviously is)



Loads of people haven't been diagnosed with it.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 21, 2014)

It's a spectrum as well dont forget and lots of other countries probably wouldn't be so quick to diagnose everyone, Britain and the US are often quite quick to diagnose people with things and prescribe drugs etc and other countries may not do the same stuff. Obviously this is a massive generalisation and it depends where you are etc, but I don't think you can assume that she'd be diagnosed, there's also the fact that she may have insisted there was nothing wrong with her.

if I was the same age now as when I was diagnosed with dyspraxia rather than aspergers i may well have been diagnosed with it, wrongly as it turns out because I don't fit all of the criteria.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 21, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> It's a spectrum as well dont forget and lots of other countries probably wouldn't be so quick to diagnose everyone, Britain and the US are often quite quick to diagnose people with things and prescribe drugs etc and other countries may not do the same stuff. Obviously this is a massive generalisation and it depends where you are etc, but I don't think you can assume that she'd be diagnosed, there's also the fact that she may have insisted there was nothing wrong with her.


 
And the fact that she's not actually real. That may have helped her keep off the radar.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 21, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> And the fact that she's not actually real. That may have helped her keep off the radar.


 
What do you mean she's not real


----------



## andysays (Jan 21, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> And the fact that she's not actually real. That may have helped her keep off the radar.





Spoiler



Spoilers!!


----------



## redcogs (Jan 21, 2014)

i'm rather attracted to Saga.  Does this make me a deviant?


----------



## yardbird (Jan 21, 2014)

Saga's disfigured lip is also of interest.
Damage of some sort but how?
It ads to her attractiveness.


----------



## belboid (Jan 21, 2014)

yardbird said:


> Damage of some sort but how?


bicycling accident when she was 24


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 21, 2014)

yardbird said:


> Saga's disfigured lip is also of interest.
> Damage of some sort but how?
> It ads to her attractiveness.


 
With her reading about relationship books etc it reminds me of a lass i used to know.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, i noticed her first yardbird
!


----------



## belboid (Jan 21, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> What's the hint? She's the most obvious baddy, with he bucket list and car park hits, but was there anything more specific?


well, the main clues must be - when she's shown up, and the removal of the other key suspect as a suspect. The final baddy must be introduced no later than the halfway mark (so she just about sneaks in) or its a right con. I think it's the brother tho, rather than her


----------



## yardbird (Jan 21, 2014)

redcogs said:


> i'm rather attracted to Saga.  Does this make me a deviant?





redcogs said:


> Hey, i noticed her first yardbird
> !


She had me at the bridge when she first met Martin.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 21, 2014)

We met before the first series, and although she has some difficulty with understanding the nature of true 'lerve', she was not disinclined to experiment physically


----------



## redcogs (Jan 21, 2014)

i was at a vulnerable moment in my life - on the rebound after Birgitte (Nyborg) had dumped me.  Saga was VERY understanding, in a textbook sort of way..


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 21, 2014)

belboid said:


> well, the main clues must be - when she's shown up, and the removal of the other key suspect as a suspect. The final baddy must be introduced no later than the halfway mark (so she just about sneaks in) or its a right con. I think it's the brother tho, rather than her




I wonder where Caroline fits into it all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2014)

redcogs said:


> i was at a vulnerable moment in my life - on the rebound after Birgitte (Nyborg) had dumped me.  Saga was VERY understanding, in a textbook sort of way..


I'm still seeing Birgitte.  

(I have the first series on DVD).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 21, 2014)

redcogs said:


> We met before the first series, and although she has some difficulty with understanding the nature of true 'lerve', she was not disinclined to experiment physically


 
So she is real and this is a pretty cutting edge documentary on Scandinavian policing. Truth really is stranger than fiction.


----------



## belboid (Jan 21, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I wonder where Caroline fits into it all.


A red herring.

More interesting will be where Claudio's small penis fits


----------



## redcogs (Jan 21, 2014)

Is this thread beginning to degenerate?

On the other matter, concerning Claudio, i was somewhat encouraged to know that i might yet qualify for a new career (now there is a market vacancy)


----------



## redcogs (Jan 21, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm still seeing Birgitte.
> 
> (I have the first series on DVD).



Did i leave my socks in her drawers danny?  i don't mind if you borrow them, but i'd appreciate the return of the silk thong.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2014)

redcogs said:


> the return of the silk thong.


That's the next episode of Sherlock.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 25, 2014)

Animal masks at the ready, it's on in ten.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been enjoying this season even more than the first; I love Saga and Martin's relationship.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2014)

Good lord, that brother is a wrongun.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 25, 2014)

belboid said:


> I think it's the brother tho, rather than her



Give that man a hazelnut Danish.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 25, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> The interview I read with the actress that plays Saga said that Saga didn't know she has aspergers and thinks she's just weird.



Here's the writers explaining what that told the cast....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/tv/posts/The-Bridge

"......Now, the media and the audience have decided that she has Asperger’s, but we've actually never diagnosed her in the show."


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Good lord, that brother is a wrongun.



Never trust a man who installs dozens of cameras in his sister's house and then wanks over her having a bath, as the Norwegians used to say.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 25, 2014)

I have placed a picture of my sister next to my PC now. That'll worry Mrs Loom.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 25, 2014)

It seems (from twitter) that we're not the only ones to think creepy brother looks like Michael Gove


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 25, 2014)

Does this explain it?  Maybe not.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> Give that man a hazelnut Danish.


I have an allergy, you bastard


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> I have an allergy, you bastard


And a black jacket!


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 26, 2014)

That brother is such a creepy bastard.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 26, 2014)

If you could merge Simon Mayo and Mark Kermode's faces together then you'd have the brother and some sort of light entertainment monster.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 26, 2014)

So predictions for the last episodes?


----------



## andysays (Jan 26, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> That brother is such a creepy bastard.



He is, but I'm not sure he's going to turn out to be the central antagonist behind everything. In fact, I think the authors are going to be pushed to bring the whole thing together and tie up all the various threads into one neat and complete solution which resolves everything - there's only two more episodes to go, is that right?

If you want a possible outside bet on someone who's more involved in this than it might appear, I'd go for Laure's Dad, who I've thought was slightly suspicious right from episode one. Of course, I'm not a hot, high-functioning, possibly undiagnosed Aspergers, female Swedish detective, so don't pay too much attention to my suspicions...


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 26, 2014)

andysays said:


> He is, but I'm not sure he's going to turn out to be the central antagonist behind everything. In fact, I think the authors are going to be pushed to bring the whole thing together and tie up all the various threads into one neat and complete solution which resolves everything - there's only two more episodes to go, is that right?
> 
> If you want a possible outside bet one someone who's more involved in this than it might appear, I'd go for Laure's Dad, who I've thought was slightly suspicious right from episode one. Of course, I'm not a hot, high-functioning, possibly undiagnosed Aspergers, female Swedish detective, so don't pay too much attention to my suspicions...




Laura's dad is a strange one that's for sure.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 26, 2014)

I expect the brother to be a MacGuffin and I'd like to know a little more about Rasmus' motives. He was swept away a little too neatly.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 26, 2014)

I can't see Martin and Mette being allowed to play happy families either.


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2014)

Libertad said:


> I can't see Martin and Mette being allowed to play happy families either.


They did that last series.  i think they're responding to the occasionally voiced criticism of the last series that it was great till it became just a personal vendetta story, which kinda made everything that went before it a bit daft. This time they're gonna stick with it being political (with a personal edge)

They'll be one more twist, and then the manhunt for the finale. Something will tie Stenberg in properly, somehow he (and the company's own drugs) will have caused Victoria's illness is my guess.


----------



## andysays (Jan 26, 2014)

Libertad said:


> I expect the brother to be a MacGuffin and *I'd like to know a little more about Rasmus' motives. He was swept away a little too neatly*.



Yeah, it was one thing for him to go off chasing a lead on his own once, but after he fucked that one up and felt he had to keep quiet/alter the report to cover for himself, it was a bit much for him to go off chasing a second lead on his own, unless he has another reason beyond being a bit impulsive and wanting to look good in front of Saga and Martin


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2014)

andysays said:


> wanting to look good in front of Saga and Martin


that's reason enough. He's bored shitless being kept in the office all the time and wanted to go out and show he's a good cop. Unfortunately, he isnt. Lucky still to have a job at all.


----------



## andysays (Jan 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> that's reason enough. He's bored shitless being kept in the office all the time and wanted to go out and show he's a good cop. Unfortunately, he isnt. Lucky still to have a job at all.



We shall see...


----------



## redcogs (Jan 26, 2014)

i do believe that at the end Saga will find that the arch crim /murderer is indeed the brother who jerks.  Saga will attempt to apprehend him, but fails and it ends in blood.  The cold sister will die in agony as brother watches, a reward for the torture he has inflicted on innocents in his attempt to find a cure for sisters cancer.

Then, at the final end, Saga takes the sensible decision to relocate to the UK (there is a rather nice little property just a couple of doors away from ME).  The closing scene is taken up with a long shot of Saga knocking upon MY door to ask for a cup of sugar and a sympathetic ear and shoulder.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 26, 2014)

So as well as suggesting we fork out for a new royal yacht, cancelling then uncancelling GCSEs and suggesting life in a WW1 trench wasn't half as bad as all these lefties make out Michael Gove is now a Scandy technovoyeur and probable multiple murderer who wanks over his dying sisters body.

Fuck knows how they're going to wrap this up in two more episodes. I like it but its not a patch on the first season. Overplotted.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 26, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> So predictions for the last episodes?


Hmm - the bloke in Thailand has to come into it somewhere along the line. Presumably the clinical trial that went wrong. And Amir/whatever his name is met the Lithuanian bloke in Thailand.

I imagine it is Gove/Oliver - but I should think the end of episode 9 will put some sort of doubt in our minds. It's a shame that perhaps the best cliffhangers might well be odd numbered episodes.

Anyone know anything about Salamander btw?


----------



## redcogs (Jan 26, 2014)

a bit like newts but bigger


----------



## redcogs (Jan 26, 2014)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Hmm - the bloke in Thailand has to come into it somewhere along the line. Presumably the clinical trial that went wrong. And Amir/whatever his name is met the Lithuanian bloke in Thailand.
> 
> I imagine it is Gove/Oliver - but I should think the end of episode 9 will put some sort of doubt in our minds.* It's a shame that perhaps the best cliffhangers might well be odd numbered episodes.*
> 
> Anyone know anything about Salamander btw?



You make a very interesting point here BST.  But despite re-reading it, i feel a bit lost.


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Jan 27, 2014)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Hmm - the bloke in Thailand has to come into it somewhere along the line. Presumably the clinical trial that went wrong. And Amir/whatever his name is met the Lithuanian bloke in Thailand.
> 
> I imagine it is Gove/Oliver - but I should think the end of episode 9 will put some sort of doubt in our minds. It's a shame that perhaps the best cliffhangers might well be odd numbered episodes.
> 
> Anyone know anything about Salamander btw?



I was intrigued by the Thailand coincidence and assumed that it wasn't accidental, as nothing in this series is, or has shown to be accidental at all.

I agree that the spying/wanking brother is very deeply a wrongun, but he's (apparently) been watching the victims' deaths over CCTV so there must be others involved somehow as I don't think he's got enough time on his hands to be following people, shooting Laure in their car and then later, abducting her from the hossie.  How did he know she was there? 

About "Salamander":  all I know about it is that it's a Belgian/Flemish crime and conspiracy thriller.  I'm looking forward to it a lot.



This BBC4 at 9pm on a Saturday slot has been a goodie: Wallander, Inspector Montalbano, Engrenages/Spiral,The Bridge, Borgen.   Maybe now that UK audiences have proven that they can enjoy progs with sub-titles the Beeb might  be licensing a few more.  I do hope so.


----------



## yardbird (Jan 27, 2014)

BBC4 Saturday night is the only thing that I program on my recorder in advance.
I have a concentration problem due to my MS so I watch each episode twice.
I've never had problems with sub-titles and don't realise I'm reading them after a couple of minutes. In many ways they help my "word blindness", so a convoluted plot is a joy even if I have to keep jumping back to be sure what's happened.
I assume that foreign language things are cheapish for the BBC to buy in.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2014)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> This BBC4 at 9pm on a Saturday slot has been a goodie: Wallander, Inspector Montalbano, Engrenages/Spiral,The Bridge, Borgen.   Maybe now that UK audiences have proven that they can enjoy progs with sub-titles the Beeb might  be licensing a few more.  I do hope so.



If you have young kids - as I do - this slot is the televisual zenith of the week. If the only movies you'll see for the next 5 years are things like despicable me you crave a bit of Scandy noir for balance. I am told Montalbano is great if you stick with it, I couldn't. If Salamander is even half watchable I'm there.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

yardbird said:


> BBC4 Saturday night is the only thing that I program on my recorder in advance.
> I have a concentration problem due to my MS so I watch each episode twice.
> I've never had problems with sub-titles and don't realise I'm reading them after a couple of minutes. In many ways they help my "word blindness", so a convoluted plot is a joy even if I have to keep jumping back to be sure what's happened.
> I assume that foreign language things are cheapish for the BBC to buy in.



The Scandinavians seem to create drama that is of a much higher order than most things produced here in the UK imv.  Some genre exceptions, 'family viewing' for example is quite strong here - 'Downton' and 'Call the Midwives' are enjoyable i'd say.  But silent witness or spooks or most of the other crime dramas seem lacklustre.

Perhaps i'm prejudiced.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 27, 2014)

After Downton and Sherlock Midsomer murders is Britain's biggest TV export show. The rest of the world wants twee British dramas so thats why we get them too. Silent Witness has had about 4 refits but you're right, it lacks a certain something. Same for DCI Banks, Vera, Inspector Lynley etc. Endeavour is more twee mining with one eye on the export sales. The only glimmer recently was BBC's Good Cop but its schedule was screwed by Dale Cregan murdering two WPCs. Bring back Wire in the blood I say.

ETA:Luther - forgot about Luther.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 27, 2014)

Whatever you do, don't look at the BBC website for The Bridge as it says something about the next episode that gives something away and I'm really peeved that I've seen it. Bloody idiots


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought Broadchurch was pretty good, and clearly hugely influenced by Scandinavian drama. A rare exception though. And I practically choked on my tea when I realised I was watching something made for ITV.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

David Tennant acting ability is inspirational.  Its possible for him to elevate the otherwise mediocre.


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2014)

redcogs said:


> The Scandinavians seem to create drama that is of a much higher order than most things produced here in the UK imv.


really?  There are only actually about five scandi tv shows we've had. One a year between three countries isn't that much really. Especially when Borgen went crap quickly, and the Killing only had one top flight series. This series of the Bridge has been top notch, but otherwise....


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't forget the 'Girl with the Dragon tattoo'.   i'm not certain, but wasn't one of the versions Scandi in origin and also way better than the other treatments?


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2014)

yeah, the original three films (tv movies?) were swedish. and yes, very good, probly better than the yank film (never seen it), but they were straight from the book versions. 

Scandi stuff is less flashy, a bit more political (tho i suspect thats just the stuff we get, and that they dont bother exporting the more classic police procedurals), and a bit more dwelling upon atmosphere. but we get some of that too - Broadchurch as mentioned, Southcliffe, then there's Luther, Sherlock.....  The scandi stuff makes a very very pleasant change, but i dont think its particularly superior to the best of brit


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been similarly critical of UK efforts at interesting drama for a long while.  Recalling the period when there was a good deal of American stuff of quality filtering through, some of it incredibly dynamic which made even the best UK efforts appear dire - think Six Feet Under, or The Wire for example.

The uk has some incredibly good actors, but i don't believe that UK are at the cutting edge of providing them with quality TV vehicles for them to display their abilities.  i do wonder whether it relates to a conservative establishment who are so controlling that they strangle artistic endeavour at birth.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought Hinterland was fantastic tho (the ones I've seen so far anyway)


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2014)

redcogs said:


> I've been similarly critical of UK efforts at interesting drama for a long while.  Recalling the period when there was a good deal of American stuff of quality filtering through, some of it incredibly dynamic which made even the best UK efforts appear dire - think Six Feet Under, or The Wire for example.
> 
> The uk has some incredibly good actors, but i don't believe that UK are at the cutting edge of providing them with quality TV vehicles for them to display their abilities.  i do wonder whether it relates to a conservative establishment who are so controlling that they strangle artistic endeavour at birth.


compared to the yanks we just dont give series' long enough. Sherlock, Luther both three episodes each! Hardly anything gets more than six, and those hat do are nearly always individual episode procedurals. There's no way they'd let a storyline develop over multiple seasons, unless Russell T Davies helmed it. Anything that big has to be family friendly it seems.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

Not caught that yet frogwoman.  i assume it will be on iplayer?


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

we have the boxed set of ER.  Pretty excellent imo.  Then cast an eye across to Casualty.  Utter fuckin dross.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 27, 2014)

redcogs said:


> Not caught that yet frogwoman.  i assume it will be on iplayer?


 
It's on iplayer aye, welsh detective series with a very troubled detective. It seems to be mostly episodic so far but we get a bit more back story about him every time.


----------



## belboid (Jan 27, 2014)

redcogs said:


> we have the boxed set of ER.  Pretty excellent imo.  Then cast an eye across to Casualty.  Utter fuckin dross.


why not compare it with General Hospital?  or one of the other shit ones. Or compare ER with Bodies?

(and Casualty used to be okay, before it became nothing but soap)


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

Mark Steel was in Wales last week (St Davids).  It does sound to be the type of quirky place to base an interesting drama.  i believe its not far from England.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

belboid said:


> why not compare it with General Hospital?  or one of the other shit ones. Or compare ER with Bodies?
> 
> (and Casualty used to be okay, before it became nothing but soap)


i remember Bodies.  Fair call belboid.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

OTOH,  revolutionary defeatism demands that the UK liberal elite are attacked and undermined, so i'm flying a flag for Scandi and the interests of the international working class.


----------



## andysays (Jan 27, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I thought Hinterland was fantastic tho (the ones I've seen so far anyway)



Yeah, I've been watching that with interest.

I wonder whether that is influenced to some extent by the bleak Scandi stuff


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 27, 2014)

redcogs said:


> Mark Steel was in Wales last week (St Davids).  It does sound to be the type of quirky place to base an interesting drama.  i believe its not far from England.



so.... a  body is found half way across the Severn Bridge.  Troubled George Galloway lookalike from Bristol CID meets dysfunctional blonde detective from Cardiff?

NO THANKS


----------



## andysays (Jan 27, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> so.... a  body is found half way across the Severn Bridge.  Troubled George Galloway lookalike from Bristol CID meets dysfunctional blonde detective from Cardiff?
> 
> NO THANKS



Maybe we can sell it back to the Scandinavians though...


----------



## redcogs (Jan 27, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> so.... a  body is found half way across the Severn Bridge.  Troubled George Galloway lookalike from Bristol CID meets dysfunctional blonde detective from Cardiff?
> 
> NO THANKS



i can't remember which cop drama it was, but there was this scene where a stiff was found floating in Manchester canal.  It was almost the investigating constables teabreak, and he didnae want to deal with it, so he pushed the corpse across the canal to Salford (or somewhere, not sure of local geography) and dialed 999..  Anyway, you see where this could go in a variation upon a theme of Welsh independence and police corruption?

Such a complex and nuanced? narrative could go down well on one of the commercial channels.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 27, 2014)

redcogs said:


> You make a very interesting point here BST.  But despite re-reading it, i feel a bit lost.


The episode 5 cliffhanger (Saga in the hotel room) was the sort of one that if you had to wait a week for would be super-annoying. I assume they'll have writen an ace one for episode 9 as well. Because we see them as double episodes they're kind of lost as cliffhangers.

This isn't as annoying as what BBC Wales seem to be doing with Hinterland and the 9 o'clock news though.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 27, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> After Downton and Sherlock Midsomer murders is Britain's biggest TV export show. The rest of the world wants twee British dramas so thats why we get them too.


The Danes are absolutely mad on Midsomer Murders (Krimminalinspector Barnaby I think they call it).

I think the newsreader/spin doctor woman from Borgen (Katrine - can't remember the actors name now) is in it soonish.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought there's a chance the Sister might not even be ill (and Michael Gove has been making her so) - would explain the crowbarring in of the munchausen thingy with Martins son.

Still not sure the sisters visit to the farm den where the caged person was and only coming out with no mention of anything. Its surely not as simple as Gove on his own?

Im going to Copenhagen in a few weeks, and looking out for any decent Bridge show landmarks to visit!


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> Fuck knows how they're going to wrap this up in two more episodes. I like it but its not a patch on the first season. Overplotted.


 
I'm starting to think I make a lot of allowances for this show because (a) it isn't in English* and (b) I really like the two main characters, but I think you have hit the nail on the head here.

* To explain: I can see myself doing a lot more "Really? How the fuck did you figure that out!" if we were getting all the dialogue, which we clearly aren't


----------



## andysays (Jan 28, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm starting to think I make a lot of allowances for this show because (a) it isn't in English* and (b) I really like the two main characters, but I think you have hit the nail on the head here.
> 
> * To explain: I can see myself doing a lot more "Really? How the fuck did you figure that out!" if we were getting all the dialogue, which we clearly aren't



I've been thinking of setting up my own version of the case board they've got in their office, as a way of keeping track of all the characters, inter-relationships and plot twists.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 29, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> Im going to Copenhagen in a few weeks, and looking out for any decent Bridge show landmarks to visit!



In some of the establishing shots they show a spiral white tower. That's in Malmo and can be seen from quite a lot of the city iirc - certainly it's fairly near the railway station and Malmo's dead easy to get to. It also has the advantage that you go across this quite large bridge on the train...

In Copenhagen they tend to use the Radhus which you'll be bound to see in the centre of town - just towards the centre from the railway station (again iirc). I can't remember if there are any other major locations they use regularly - perhaps (I thought I recognised the Radisson Blu as being close to the Tivoli). I think there are some Killing tours run perhaps though?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 29, 2014)

BlueSquareThing said:


> (I thought I recognised the Radisson Blu as being close to the Tivoli). I think there are some Killing tours run perhaps though?



Yeah, that was the Radisson Blu that's pretty much opposite the entrance to the Tivoli.

I had a bit of a scandi drama weekend away in Copenhagen and Malmo last September


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 29, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm starting to think I make a lot of allowances for this show because (a) it isn't in English* and (b) I really like the two main characters, but I think you have hit the nail on the head here.
> 
> * To explain: I can see myself doing a lot more "Really? How the fuck did you figure that out!" if we were getting all the dialogue, which we clearly aren't



My one criticism is that it has been quite linear - the early episodes aren't having enough impact/linkage to the latter - like you could miss them entirely and no less knowledgeable about how it will end. But conversely I still will watch them next series (if they can plausibly stretch to a 3rd megalomaniac straddling both countries - fingers crossed!) Real focused on episodes 1-5 thinking I'll have a chance to guess whodunit!

And the woman-who-didnt-shag-claudio-in-the-end turning up to give the security guard a lift was straight out of the Love Actually play book!


----------



## belboid (Jan 29, 2014)

Ted Striker said:


> My one criticism is that it has been quite linear - the early episodes aren't having enough impact/linkage to the latter - like you could miss them entirely and no less knowledgeable about how it will end.


much less so than in the first series, imo. the first half had absolutely nothing to do with the second.  Which is why this series is by far the better of the two


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2014)

belboid said:


> much less so than in the first series, imo. the first half had absolutely nothing to do with the second.  Which is why this series is by far the better of the two


And not the only reason, either. I'll miss it after the weekend.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 29, 2014)

there's a third season in production as well, i hope it goes on for five seasons like BB did


----------



## belboid (Jan 29, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> there's a third season in production as well, i hope it goes on for five seasons like BB did


hmm...

'The writer of the show, Hans Rosenfeldt, revealed in January 2014 that he is writing series three, with a return of most of the main cast, including Martin'

there's someone missing from that 'including'!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 29, 2014)

belboid said:


> .....with a return of most of the main cast, including Martin'
> 
> there's someone missing from that 'including'!


 
Not sure I'd be that bothered without Saga...


----------



## belboid (Jan 29, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Not sure I'd be that bothered without Saga...


i dont see how it even _could _work. Saga's (presumed) aspergers is there as a nod to Swedes being (supposedly) more reserved and uptight than Danes, so without her, it just wouldn't work. They could get another character who is slightly differently uptight and awkward, but it'd almost definitely be rubbish if they did


----------



## belboid (Jan 30, 2014)

phew, they are both coming back - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25960862


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 1, 2014)

48 minutes until the finale. Send the children upstairs, cut off the telephone. Prevent the dog from barking with a well-aimed stone. It's time to laugh at the funny lady on the neuroatypical spectrum, and to speculate about the sinister research director in Thailand's  links to the security chief and his conference-hopping lover.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2014)

What the very fuck? Fur helv.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 1, 2014)

That was the saddest thing I've ever seen. Poor Martin. Poor Saga.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 1, 2014)

Killing someone with table light = continue as normal.  Poison someone and immediately handcuffed and locked up......???


----------



## peterkro (Feb 1, 2014)

Saga has the only evidence tying Martin to the killing,my guess she'll destroy it.
Meanwhile for Scandi Noir freaks the first five episodes of Mammon are available on TPB, a google search will locate English subs,some good some not so good.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 1, 2014)

We still don't know who the bloke was though?
Roll on next year..


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 1, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Saga has the only evidence tying Martin to the killing,my guess she'll destroy it.
> .



Of course she won't.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 1, 2014)

Gutted about Pernille  Not fair!


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 1, 2014)

Saga


----------



## Libertad (Feb 1, 2014)

The continuity announcer cutting in to the end credits and then the fading of the theme song killed the lingering reflective melancholy.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> Gutted about Pernille  Not fair!



First rule of dealing with people carrying a deadly virus. Stay out of coughing range. Still, glad there's going to be another series. Who was the mystery bloke? Someone who's been in the series or a completely new character. Better finish than last series, I thought, even though it hasn't finished yet.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 2, 2014)

Shirl said:


> We still don't know who the bloke was though?
> Roll on next year..



His silhouette looked as if it might have been Marcus Stenberg but I expect that that's what we're supposed to think.
If there's a new series with both Martin and Saga then for how long is Martin expected to be incarcerated for premeditated murder?


----------



## 8115 (Feb 2, 2014)

Pernille was my favourite character 

I kind of knew there was something up with her she had a great character but it wasn't developed for any reason and she didn't have much screen time.  Now I know why.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm sure that Saga's got the only evidence. All she said was that she knew how it was done not that she had evidence. We don't know if she handed it in, if nobody asks her then maybe she doesn't feel that she has to say.
Charges dropped.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2014)

Libertad said:


> If there's a new series with both Martin and Saga then for how long is Martin expected to be incarcerated for premeditated murder?



Going purely on the resolution of cliff-hangers from this series, about the first five minutes of the next series.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Going purely on the resolution of cliff-hangers from this series, about the first five minutes of the next series.


Well, he's not the killer. But that said, it'd be good if Saga consulted him on the (still not solved big case) in prison, similar to the way Martin visited Jens. At least for a couple of episodes. 

Martin inside, with the case files. Saga outside, doing the questioning and with no one to tell her she's getting social conventions wrong. Martin saying "you didn't say that, did you?" etc.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Martin inside, with the case files. Saga outside, doing the questioning and with no one to tell her she's getting social conventions wrong. Martin saying "you didn't say that, did you?" etc.



Half the fun is Martin's looks of astonishment and embarrassment at some of the stuff she comes out with.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 2, 2014)

"Next time you ask someone if their daughter was in porn, be a bit more gentle".
"It's very unlikely there will be a next time".
"Yes but if there is".


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Half the fun is Martin's looks of astonishment and embarrassment at some of the stuff she comes out with.


Well, he would have to come out eventually, of course.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't even want to guess what happens next. Just knowing they will be back is enough for me


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 3, 2014)

I think she will destroy the evidence.....after saying that Martin is her only friend, she has to.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think she will destroy the evidence.....after saying that Martin is her only friend, she has to.


It could be that she was giving us a hint that she wasn't as black and white on these things as we might think when she said she had to commit a crime to frame her parents to save her sister.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 3, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> It could be that she was giving us a hint that she wasn't as black and white on these things as we might think when she said she had to commit a crime to frame her parents to save her sister.


Ah yes of course - I'd forgotten she said that.
Can't wait til series 3 to find out what she did.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 3, 2014)

Libertad said:


> His silhouette looked as if it might have been Marcus Stenberg but I expect that that's what we're supposed to think.


I reckon it's Marcus Stenberg or there was really very little point to his very dodgy character. But I agree, I think we are being directed to think that so it probably won't be   I thought it might be Rasmus until he shot Gertrud. That didn't seem to fit with Rasmus's character but it would fit Marcus Stenberg.


----------



## andysays (Feb 3, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think she will destroy the evidence.....after saying that Martin is her only friend, she has to.



Isn't it too late for that now?

She found the cup that was used to admin the poison, and that some of the poison was missing from the stored evidence. She presumably had to tell Hans or Lillian about this - they wouldn't have turned up mob handed to arrest Martin in the middle of the night based simply on Saga's hunch.

And on another tack, was there ever a proper explanation of why Gertrud did what she did? It seems, as others have said before, like they've tried too many different plot strands/twists into the last few episodes, and some of them haven't been properly thought out or explained.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 3, 2014)

Rasmus' story seems incomplete, why was his storyline built up and then his plotline so easily dispensed with? He had access to the evidence room as well, he may well have taken the vial that did for Jens but then again we were led to Martin's disposal of the coffee carton.
So many questions.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 3, 2014)

andysays said:


> Isn't it too late for that now?
> 
> She found the cup that was used to admin the poison, and that some of the poison was missing from the stored evidence. She presumably had to tell Hans or Lillian about


 
You have a point but we haven't seen what she did with the cup and Martin can't go down for life or there's no series 3


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 3, 2014)

I think she did the right thing tbh, she couldnt have done anything else.


----------



## andysays (Feb 3, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> You have a point but we haven't seen what she did with the cup and Martin can't go down for life or there's no series 3



No, we haven't seen what she did with the cup, and indeed we haven't seen what the process was between Saga speaking to Hans and Martin being arrested.

The point I'm making is that some aspects (maybe only a few, but they're quite important) of the storyline haven't been sufficiently well thought through and/or depicted, in my opinion.

If they put in a further twist at the begining of series 3, suggesting that Martin was arrested simply on Saga's hunch, that she has had second thoughts and destroyed or covered up the evidence/leads she is aware of and everything is set for the two of them to have further cross-border detecting adventures together, I for one will find it extremely difficult to suspend my disbelief.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 3, 2014)

FWIW, here's what I reckon. In case you don't like seeing other peoples' ideas, I did it as a spoiler:



Spoiler



Martin didn't do it. What did he say to Saga "Are you sure I did it?" Something like that. Both the coffee cup and the missing drugs are red herrings.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 3, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> FWIW, here's what I reckon. In case you don't like seeing other peoples' ideas, I did it as a spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also how do we know Martin's being arrested for that and not for something else?


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 3, 2014)

Exactly, it's wiiide open


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh and the wording to her boss was very specific

"I think I know how Jens died."

_think._


----------



## andysays (Feb 3, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> FWIW, here's what I reckon. In case you don't like seeing other peoples' ideas, I did it as a spoiler:



Yeah, the script writers might try that, but I won't be convinced if that's their line.

The more I think about it, the more sceptical I am about the idea that Martin would have been able to go back to visit Jens (who was responsible for killing his son...) again and again, seemingly at the drop of a hat and with no supervision from the therapist who came the first few times.

Overall, I've enjoyed the two series, but it's gone too far into the realms of "lets shovel in half a dozen more plot twists which we haven't thought out and won't attempt to explain" in the last few episodes for me


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree - as i said earlier, I think I've made lots of allowances for this series, hope they tighten it up for the third


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2014)

I want to know why an operation that's so great at killing failed to kill the schoolgirl/receptionist/spoiled brat twice.  Dad's still in the frame, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought the whole "cup used to carry the poison was (still) there when Saga looked for it" was a bit of textbook Bridge leaping of faith..was it all supposed to have been done in a day? Or how infrequently do they clear their bins?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 3, 2014)

andysays said:


> Overall, I've enjoyed the two series, but it's gone too far into the realms of "lets shovel in half a dozen more plot twists which we haven't thought out and won't attempt to explain" in the last few episodes for me



I agree too.

This series felt rushed. We could have started at episode 6 and not lost anything in terms of story. There were so many silly bits in the last two episodes, like 



Spoiler



the canister on the plane and the designer virus (ORLY?), the pathologist missing a pathogen that if present would surely have done more damage looking for it, Saga bollocking her boss for missing the clues in the building entry records when she'd been seen in episode 8 pouring over in the middle of the night, Martin being left alone with Jens a hell of a lot for someone who'd had his son murdered by him. As soon as Gove was exposited to not be acting alone it was fucking obviously his Mrs (who incidentally is a dead ringer for Berandette Devlin / Macaliskey)


.

Sadly lacking the character drive of season 1 but instead plenty of big, dumb explosions, world shattering conspiracies and red herrings in barrels of acid. The fact that it was artfully shot and spoke in Scandy elevates it  but some of this series has been just above the William Devane level of midwest american TV movie.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2014)

I think that's unfair, Sigmund Fraud . I felt this series was more enjoyable than series 1.  

It's a detective show.  A classy one, but essentially following all the tricks of the genre.  It compares well with Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö's  Martin Beck books.  (And also has a main character called Martin.  No accident, I suggest).  It is, however, several rungs above Knotts Landing in credibility.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 3, 2014)

Shite ending.


----------



## manny-p (Feb 3, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> First rule of dealing with people carrying a deadly virus. Stay out of coughing range. Still, glad there's going to be another series. Who was the mystery bloke? Someone who's been in the series or a completely new character. Better finish than last series, I thought, even though it hasn't finished yet.


Better Finnish!? No Swedish FTW!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 3, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I think that's unfair, Sigmund Fraud . I felt this series was more enjoyable than series 1.
> 
> It's a detective show.  A classy one, but essentially following all the tricks of the genre.  It compares well with Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö's  Martin Beck books.  (And also has a main character called Martin.  No accident, I suggest).  It is, however, several rungs above Knotts Landing in credibility.



The bottle on the plane AND the airborne megavirus? One is stretching the bogey of belief to snapping point but two make it a joke. I'd trade one of these metaevents for some more development of Martin vs Jens or Martin vs Mette, Saga vs boyfriend or maybe some more development of Rasmus or Pernile...S1 benefitted from Martin's life being integral to the plot; this was as far divorced as possible. It all lacked cohesion. I thought S1 was great.

Yes I am being unfair but Knotts Landing is way more credible and anyway Knotts isn't Devane's midwestern vintage, thats probably something like Robin Cooks Formula For Death (what a title) somewhat coincidentally a movie in which Devane plays a doctor trying to stop a rare strain of the plague virus from spreading across America.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 4, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I want to know why an operation that's so great at killing failed to kill the schoolgirl/receptionist/spoiled brat twice.  Dad's still in the frame, as far as I'm concerned.


 
Lauwah, you mean. Not so sure. Who put the poisoned tack in her hospital bed? Dad couldn't have known about that. Think they could both be a red (pickled) herring.


----------



## urbanfeline (Feb 4, 2014)

The ending was disappointing.

But as a cliff (or bridge) hanger it works.


----------



## belboid (Feb 4, 2014)

End worked well for me. Perfectly in fitting with the story - and kept referencing back things that happened in the first half. It's a cop show, with excellent and interesting interpersonal relations. It has to be that way round. to have made it around Martin or Saga's personal life again would have been well naff.

Annoyingly, the interviews with S&M had given away the fact that Martin was going to get nicked/killed blatantly, it did spoil it a bit. Fortunately I never quite got round to posting what I thought it would mean for the end, as I was completely wrong (well, I thought Martin would kill someone, just not Jens).

Oh, and Saga blates told them about the cup, imo. How he'll be back in the next series will be interesting.


----------



## redcogs (Feb 4, 2014)

i was a bit disappointed that Saga dobbed Martin for killing Jens.  That's the trouble with ultra rational people though, all head and not enough heart..

Perhaps Jens topped himself to get at Martin though?  we are looking forward to the next series to get some answers.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 4, 2014)

Still can't remember a theme tune that nails the "haunting song still in your head for days after" thing since Prisoner Cell Block H


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2014)

I hate the theme tune. Watching the programme in real time on BBC4 was torture because it couldn't be skipped.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 4, 2014)

redcogs said:


> i was a bit disappointed that Saga dobbed Martin for killing Jens.  That's the trouble with ultra rational people though, all head and not enough heart..
> 
> Perhaps Jens topped himself to get at Martin though?  we are looking forward to the next series to get some answers.




I think she did the right thing. Even though it sucks and I hope martin gets out of prison, she couldn't have done anything else.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the theme tune.


----------



## belboid (Feb 4, 2014)

Of course it could well be that Martin didn't kill him, merely provided the way he could kill himself and then talked him into actually doing it.  So he'd only get done for interfering with an ongoing investigation, theft, and assisting a suicide.  he'd get a slap on the wrist in scandiwegia


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 4, 2014)

belboid said:


> Of course it could well be that Martin didn't kill him, merely provided the way he could kill himself and then talked him into actually doing it.  So he'd only get done for interfering with an ongoing investigation, theft, and assisting a suicide.  he'd get a slap on he wrist in scandiwegia



He'd get one here too tbf


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Feb 4, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> I hate the theme tune. Watching the programme in real time on BBC4 was torture because it couldn't be skipped.


Harsh - it suits it I think.

Now, the closing music to Hinterland I can't stand - just seems cheap and nasty.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 4, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> I hate the theme tune. Watching the programme in real time on BBC4 was torture because it couldn't be skipped.



Here you go:


----------



## 8115 (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the theme tune.



Spoiler



I think it was Rasmus at the end who shot the lady.  Right build.  But whyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2014)

That's not a spoiler, it's just silly speculation. Rasmus was there to drive the plot by goofing up. The build was right because he was average sized.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 4, 2014)

We'll see.


----------



## belboid (Feb 4, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> The build was right because he was average sized.


as was Jakob.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 4, 2014)

I thought the shooter looked quite tall?

Oh, and 


goldenecitrone said:


> Lauwah


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 4, 2014)

Silas Loom said:


> I hate the theme tune. Watching the programme in real time on BBC4 was torture because it couldn't be skipped.


My partner would laugh at me because I'd always turn down until it was over. 

I thought her shopping him was well within character and he knew that.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 4, 2014)

belboid said:


> as was Jakob.



I reckon Jakob may be involved tbh


----------



## 8115 (Feb 4, 2014)

No way.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 4, 2014)

We should be placing bets on this stuff.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 5, 2014)

Just finished watching this last night.

It looked to me that Gertrud's killer shooter was the size of Laura's dad.


----------



## urbanfeline (Feb 5, 2014)

I did think that it was odd that Laura's father did not contact the police as soon as she said she could remember what the man who shot her looked like.
I like the way Laura's name is pronounced: Lowra


----------



## redcogs (Feb 5, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> I think she did the right thing. Even though it sucks and I hope martin gets out of prison, she couldn't have done anything else.



Saga's attitude towards criminality is ambiguous though.  She has admitted to having committed a serious offence in her early life (probably for honourable reasons?), but now, hypocritically, she has spragged on Martin when she had the clear option of turning a blind eye and not retrieving the coffee cup evidence from the litter bin.  i like her a lot, and i will not allow this misdemeanour to damage our relationship, but i feel obliged to explain to her that she has done a bad thing.  She has too much head and an inadequate heart.  And don't overlook the awful way she has treated her boyfriend.

hmphh.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah the way she treated her bf was awful  Poor jakob.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 5, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> Just finished watching this last night.
> 
> It looked to me that Gertrud's killer shooter was the size of Laura's dad.


 
hes definitely dodge but im thinking noncery rather than terrorism.


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2014)

urbanfeline said:


> I did think that it was odd that Laura's father did not contact the police as soon as she said she could remember what the man who shot her looked like.


the police were shits to him and his daughter, so he wanted them to have nothing to do with her, not totally unreasonable.

The mysterious bloke was basically the size of every bloke who didnt get killed already.


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2014)

redcogs said:


> She has admitted to having committed a serious offence in her early life


a crime, she didnt say how serious it was


----------



## redcogs (Feb 5, 2014)

belboid said:


> a crime, she didnt say how serious it was



Ok pedant.  The implication though, was that the crime was committed to aid her sister in some way, and was most likely, serious.


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2014)

redcogs said:


> Ok pedant.  The implication though, was that the crime was committed to aid her sister in some way, and was most likely, serious.


One would hope that after watching a meticulous cop show, you'd recognise the importance of getting facts, even seemingly inconsequential ones, right. So sorry that that is boring for you.


----------



## redcogs (Feb 5, 2014)

Are we not entitled to make assessments based upon the facts?

my contention is merely that Saga has made a misjudgement.  She is (apparently) prepared to commit a crime herself, probably for excellent reasons, to aid her sister.  She therefore is capable of carrying out behaviour that recognises the occasional necessity of placing the moral in advance of other, less important considerations.  

A consistent approach on her part would have allowed her heart to play a larger role in her decision to inform on her colleague (and possible future lover?) Martin.  

Facts are important, but analysis and human considerations remain vital.

Nah na na nah nah.


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2014)

They do indeed, but without knowing what crime Saga committed, you have absolutely no idea whether it came close to be similar to Martin taking somebody's life (presuming he did so). The fact that it got sis taken out of the care of her folks implies it wasn't just shoplifting, but murder?  It's a different ball game.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 5, 2014)

belboid said:


> One would hope that after watching a meticulous cop show


 
I'm not sure it is a "meticulous cop show" - more a bit of well made entertainment. The many plotholes have been pointed out on this thread. And I rather like the fact that Gertrud's killer could be "every bloke who didnt get killed already" or indeed someone we've never met before. I'm not really that bothered whether it makes perfect logical sense or not. I just enjoyed it.


----------



## redcogs (Feb 5, 2014)

To commit an act of vengeful killing, as Martin may have done, may not have been wise, but it is at least understandable, and, from my view, supportable (particularly if Martin is shown to have enabled Jens to do the right thing himself, rather than directly poisoning him with laced coffee).

To be fair to Saga, she did say that no good could come out of Martin visiting Jens, which may suggest that she harbours regrets about her involvement in her sisters circumstances, and she was warning Martin to take care - unforeseen consequences etc..


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 5, 2014)

nah. you have to remember he's a police officer. he could become a liability in such circumstances, he might end up killing someone else who looked like him or someone else who is vaguely connected to the case. how would you react if such a case happened in the UK? any number of reasons might have been offered. how do we know that the guys who shot mark duggan didn't have some reason behind it?

it's horrible but she did absolutely the right thing.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2014)

There's got to be a twist. No way is Martin going to spend more than one episode behind bars in the next series if that. He'll be out in the first five minutes, he took the poison, but didn't have to use it as Jens had already hung himself. I reckon.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 5, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> There's got to be a twist. No way is Martin going to spend more than one episode behind bars in the next series if that. He'll be out in the first five minutes, he took the poison, but didn't have to use it as Jens had already hung himself. I reckon.


 
Well we don't know that this is the actual reason he's been arrested.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Well we don't know that this is the actual reason he's been arrested.


 
Maybe not. Seems a bit coincidental though, Jens dying and Martin being turned in by Saga. Still, all idle speculation until the next series. Echoes come as they fall through ghee...


----------



## andysays (Feb 5, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Well we don't know that this is the actual reason he's been arrested.



It's amusing that we're all discussing this almost as if it was real!

Again, if it turns out that Martin was arrested for something else by the very people from both sides of the Bridge he'd been working with (ie murder investigators), immediately after Saga discovered evidence suggesting he might have been responsible for Jens' death, my ability to suspend disbelief will be severely tested...


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Echoes come as they fall through ghee...


----------



## redcogs (Feb 5, 2014)

One good outcome could be that Saga realised that Jens was somehow involved in wider events and manipulating to get Martin before she turned informant - in other words, she has begun to act to protect Martin, rather than in narrow pursuit of law and order issues.  Has she offered the coffee for forensics yet?  If not why not?

In a list of unlikely scenarios i nominate this be placed near to top.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 5, 2014)

If you want another fix of the two lead actors talking on Radio 4 "front row" 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03sb3zr


----------



## urbanfeline (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't think Saga treated her boyfriend badly - in the sense that she didn't know/understand that her behaviour would have been hurtful. 
Saga is on the Autistic/Asperger's spectrum so her behaviour makes sense in relation to how she sees/experiences/reacts to the world around her.
Surely Jakob must have realised that Saga was 'different' and if he had had any regard for her he would have understood her overwhelming need to be alone at times.


----------



## redcogs (Feb 6, 2014)

Jakob has done the right thing and fucked off, leaving Saga free to pursue other paths and individuals with insight and compassion and the ability to offer her a secure and loving and passionate future and who might be named redcogs.


----------



## urbanfeline (Feb 6, 2014)

Go for it!


----------



## redcogs (Feb 6, 2014)

Someone told me she's involved with a vicar!  There was me thinking she's a materialist with rational views (which is thrown into question if she's got God or has sympathies).  i might have to dump her.


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2014)

she has a philosophy degree, which should make her a rationalist (ha!), but, yes she is wedded to a godbotherer. Lutheran, so could be worse...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2014)

Far jag kan inte få upp min kokosnöt


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 15, 2014)

redcogs said:


> Jakob has done the right thing and fucked off, leaving Saga free to pursue other paths and individuals with insight and compassion and the ability to offer her a secure and loving and passionate future and who might be named redcogs.



See the guardian mag today (sat) for interview & pics.....


----------



## redcogs (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks chris


----------



## J Ed (Feb 15, 2014)

The American one is better


----------



## Libertad (Nov 18, 2015)

The Bridge returns, without Martin, on Saturday at 9 on BBC4.


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't think I'll watch it without Martin in it. He was what made the series for me.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 18, 2015)

Reno said:


> I don't think I'll watch it without Martin in it. He was what made the series for me.



I'll be watching if only to see how Saga functions without Martin.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll give it a go.  They'll obv pair her up with some kind of foil to her personality.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2015)

Quietly looking forward to it. Martin may have been sprung. Saga was on woman's hour a week or two back and was lovely. Got the impression we might be looking at some form homophobia.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 21, 2015)

Rather good, that. Not missing Martin.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 21, 2015)

Bleak, bleak, bleak. A great start.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2015)

Did not expect that with the Danish woman, who appeared for a while to be more of a socipath than Saga!
So not keen on the new sidekick for Saga, but time will tell.
Great fun.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm missing Martin, but it's still got enough going for it to keep me watching. Saga as fantastic as usual. Liked the book straightening thing!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 23, 2015)

I enjoyed the first episode, but found it a bit confusing and kept asking "who is that?" like my Mum always does.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 23, 2015)

It was delicious (come on, where else on TV would you get linguistic nu-gender studies worked into the plot?) but I hope they get Saga a character of equal interest in the end. Really nice twist on the odd-couple thing that the first candidate was another woman (the older more no-nonsense one.)
My money's on Transport Logistics Bigotry Couple's au pair boy as the killer ... but along the way I also want to know the deal about Danish detective boy's home life. His wife seems VERY understanding...


----------



## haushoch (Nov 24, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> ... but along the way I also want to know the deal about Danish detective boy's home life. His wife seems VERY understanding...



My theory is that she's imaginary.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 24, 2015)

I can't believe the new guy will last 5 minutes with Saga. As soon as she gets wind of the drug taking, he'll be gone. In the meantime, he is potentially a sexual partner for her.


----------



## Spod (Nov 27, 2015)

You cant beat a bit of Scandinavian crime-noir. Arne Dahl was my gateway drug . Now im fully addicted to the Bridge.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 27, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I enjoyed the first episode, but found it a bit confusing and kept asking "who is that?" like my Mum always does.


Me too but then I'm like your mum, I ask "who is that?"  constantly, even with Emmerdale


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2015)

Spod said:


> You cant beat a bit of Scandinavian crime-noir. Arne Dahl was my gateway drug . Now im fully addicted to the Bridge.



Did you not see previous series of the bridge; superb.


----------



## TikkiB (Nov 27, 2015)

haushoch said:


> My theory is that she's imaginary.


She's totally imaginary - and the children.  I'm guessing she and they died, and he's medicating his grief with the drugs, and having imaginary conversations with her.

I love The Bridge - I'm struggling a bit at the moment with quite a lot of stress and it is the perfect distraction - intriguing and intelligent, but not too taxing.

I wish it was on everynight.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2015)

TikkiB said:


> She's totally imaginary - and the children.  I'm guessing she and they died, and he's medicating his grief with the drugs, and having imaginary conversations with her.



Nearly. Saga is now investigating their disappearance for him. Scandi police are very trusting letting little old ladies into the police station. She could easily have been ISIS.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 29, 2015)

She was saga's mother, of course they let her in! Still missing Martin though. Wondering what the connection is between ex army card playing crook and henrik


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 29, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I enjoyed the first episode, but found it a bit confusing and kept asking "who is that?" like my Mum always does.



Had fun last night getting confused between young man with knife and spiders, young man with pregnant girlfriend and gambling habit, and young man with social conscience who is shagging the housing exec.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 29, 2015)

I thought Saga was amazing in last night's episodes. She was so fragile but insisting on being strong. I thought it was a beautiful performance.  I do wish someone would buy the poor woman a new coat


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2015)

Just caught up. Excellent episodes. Saga was utterly compelling. And I'm glad that Henrik has a good reason for his behaviour and isn't just a creep.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 29, 2015)

Loving it, twists and red herrings.
Perfect weekend viewing.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 29, 2015)

How  the fuck did Billy Mitchell of east enders end up in malmo?


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 29, 2015)

I tooooooold you about Tarantula au pair boy! 

Was everybody else as chilled to the bone as I was about the Saga/mama Noren dynamic? That old woman is an abusive, mind-twisting witch if ever I saw one. the way Saga (who'd just been, or was just about to be, cold-cocking an armed man into submission with viking-lady force) just cringed away from her mother, couldn't meet her gaze, the mother's "you owe us all an apology so THERE you spiteful girl" approach, it all gave me really horrible feelings.


----------



## westcoast1 (Dec 2, 2015)

hash tag said:


> She was saga's mother, of course they let her in! Still missing Martin though. Wondering what the connection is between ex army card playing crook and henrik


I think he recognises Henrik due to his drug addictions or maybe Henrik is the twist?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2015)

Has Henrik taken a back hander from ex army card playing nasty I wonder?


----------



## westcoast1 (Dec 5, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Has Henrik taken a back hander from ex army card playing nasty I wonder?


Possibly somewhere down the line.


----------



## yardbird (Dec 6, 2015)

A senior officer should be able to recognise that Saga is different.
Autism (spectrum) ignorance.
We can all see it.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 6, 2015)

Mrs Voltz has a theory - Mama Saga, having just lost her husband (killed her husband (  )) now no longer has any one to control - so has turned up to try and carry on the abuse/control on remaining daughter


----------



## Libertad (Dec 6, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> Mrs Voltz has a theory - Mama Saga, having just lost her husband (killed her husband (  )) now no longer has any one to control - so has turned up to try and carry on the abuse/control on remaining daughter



Saga's mother had gone into the station to report to Linn an incidence of harrassment/attack by Saga. Saga's only alibi for the time when this was to have happened will be that she was at home with Henrik.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 6, 2015)

Whats puzzling this household at the moment is the connection with the Viola shennagins to the central plot; there must be one somehwere. Freddie Holst is certainly starting to show his true colours. I nore the religious woman was missing last night. It was only last week she was developing as a central character as well...


----------



## Libertad (Dec 6, 2015)

There was a fuck load of new developments going on last night possibly too many to take in. Most of them will turn out to be McGuffins but that's one of the charms of Broen, I do more thinking about wtf is going on between the episodes than I do whilst they're on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## hash tag (Dec 6, 2015)

Henrik can't last. Drug taking, lying about the killed dealer. The truth will out and saga would never cover for him.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2015)

Well Henrik nearly got caught by Saga doing drugs last night, Saga gets rested ooohhh the twists
and it certainly doesnt get any prettier; that couple that were murdered last night.
Still, we now have a thread that links most of it together.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 13, 2015)

Whoah. Darker and darker.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 13, 2015)

That was great! I think it might be may favourite of the 3 series. And sadly, I'm going to miss the end waaaaah!!! Someone will have to tell me what happens.


----------



## bimble (Dec 13, 2015)

i saw that it said spoilers and I clicked anyway.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 13, 2015)

Radio 4 Scottish version of The Bridge on  mow!


----------



## bimble (Dec 13, 2015)

The chair, the ominous miniature empty chair.
Is episode 9 going to be the last of the series ?


----------



## hegley (Dec 13, 2015)

Don't think I've ever rooted for a couple to live happily ever after as much as I'm rooting for Saga and Henrik. I'm going to be disappointed, aren't I?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 13, 2015)

hegley said:


> Don't think I've ever rooted for a couple to live happily ever after as much as I'm rooting for Saga and Henrik. I'm going to be disappointed, aren't I?


I don't see it happening.

Just watched it this evening. I don't think this series is quite as good as previous ones.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 13, 2015)

bimble said:


> The chair, the ominous miniature empty chair.
> Is episode 9 going to be the last of the series ?



The one that got away.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 13, 2015)

hegley said:


> Don't think I've ever rooted for a couple to live happily ever after as much as I'm rooting for Saga and Henrik. I'm going to be disappointed, aren't I?



They've got me invested in Saga's happiness.

The murder plot is beyond ridiculous but the observations of behaviour and that incredible twist with Henrik has won me over.


----------



## bimble (Dec 14, 2015)

Libertad said:


> The one that got away.


Oh, of course that's what the chair meant. 
In my defence did watch three episodes back to back yesterday. Best bit: Saga's face when the man defines happiness for her.
She is such an amazing achievement, I mean after 50 years of variations on the theme of 'brilliant detective with dark personal issues' how the character of Saga is completely unique and just gets better with time.


----------



## hegley (Dec 14, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> They've got me invested in Saga's happiness.
> 
> The murder plot is beyond ridiculous but the observations of behaviour and that incredible twist with Henrik has won me over.



Yes, I'm not that much fussed about the murder plot - mildly curious, perhaps. But I am absolutely hooked on Saga.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 14, 2015)

Random thoughts:

The doll's house is a gratuitous visual metaphor too far. You can't be a serial killer these days without spending valuable murdering time on some sort of footling arty-crafty symbolism.

Henrik's photo needs to go into the (completely non-phwoar) Ginger Appreciation thread, stat. He is giving me feelings.

Do rich people in Scandi drama always have to be this evil? (of course they do.)

There are two possible directions I'd love to see for Bridge IV: Saga on a total Dirty Harry bad-cop rampage having tipped over the edge OR a mashup with a crime drama which happens somewhere sunlit, hot, and emotionally expressive. Bridge to the City of God would be ace.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2015)

Libertad said:


> The one that got away.


I thought it might be for the baby...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 14, 2015)

Saga meets dirty Harry I don't think so. The only person that's every got her ruffled is her mother, the only thing to upset her was the DNA swab and being questioned as a potential murderer. But, she is a really black and white, straight down the line sort of gal. She could not do wrong.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 14, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Saga meets dirty Harry I don't think so. The only person that's every got her ruffled is her mother, the only thing to upset her was the DNA swab and being questioned as a potential murderer. But, she is a really black and white, straight down the line sort of gal. She could not do wrong.



Hans' death made her lose her temper also.


----------



## gosub (Dec 14, 2015)

Arrest the one that got away for being the psycho, the life coach for murdering his bunny boiler, Freddie for buying babies and fuck off out of there Saga, you're too good for whats left of the Swedish police and about as damaged as your Danish partner.  Fuck off over the bridge, and get your porsche resprayed it's a horrible colour


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2015)

Talking about a mash-up  for Bridge IV.
Maybe Saga Noren going after Alice Morgan from Luther?


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 15, 2015)

I _am_ enjoying this series, but there's a few too many silly bits. It's not nearly as bad as Luther - its saved by Saga and her relationships - but its in danger of being a bit too silly.

First series still the best


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2015)

With just two episodes/hours to go, I am sure I know who the guilty party is and that to go is a final twist and getting there. Then there is of course henriks family and saga's mother.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm galfway through the third episode. Wonder what the story is with sagas mum


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I'm galfway through the third episode. Wonder what the story is with sagas mum


Look away from here now woman. Spoilers galore. Enjoy.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2015)

bimble said:


> Look away from here now woman. Spoilers galore. Enjoy.


I loved the first two seasons.


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I loved the first two seasons.


I think I like this one the best (nothing to do with the murder mystery but how the character of Saga keeps evolving) .


----------



## andysays (Dec 15, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I'm galfway through the third episode. Wonder what the story is with sagas mum



You've got some catching up to do (no spoilers from me)

Final two episodes next Saturday, isn't it? This series has been different to previous ones, but just as compulsive viewing, I reckon...


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2015)

bimble said:


> Look away from here now woman. Spoilers galore. Enjoy.



Better than reading through fucking Dabiq innit  

Love how Saga introduces herself as being from the police and then asks the guy if he wants to have sex


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2015)

Saga you saucy beast


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Better than reading through fucking Dabiq innit
> 
> Love how Saga introduces herself as being from the police and then asks the guy if he wants to have sex



So much better! Me I've banned myself from reading Dabiq (at least for now). Watching Saga be solitary and lovable is so much better for you, attitude-to-humanity-in-general wise.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 15, 2015)

That's got to be the worst chat up line ever I'm from the police do you want to have sex


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> That's got to be the worst chat up line ever I'm from the police do you want to have sex


Not sure it'd work for me, unless of course leather trousers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2015)

bimble said:


> I think I like this one the best (nothing to do with the murder mystery but how the character of Saga keeps evolving) .


What I love about Scandic Noir is the interpersonal stuff. The murder plots are almost always very silly. But they are really incidental. 

I agree: Saga's character development has been much more interesting this time. Before it was about her relationship with Martin, and how he became her bridge with the world. This time her only other bridge - Hans - has been taken away, and so we're seeing a much more exposed Saga, just at the point this family stuff from her past is coming back to bite her, and so we're seeing a much greater individual focus on her, with only Henrik fighting her corner like Hans or Martin, but with him dealing with bereavement, hallucination and addiction, he's not steering her through the social niceties with very much aplomb: he's only barely managing that himself. 

The one thing that has blurred in series 3 is the contrast between the two cultures of Denmark and Sweden. When we first met Martin, Swedish colleagues and suspects struggled with   his Danish, though Danes seemed not to struggle so much with Swedish. (I don't know how true to life that is, but it's the impression that I took). There has been mention of the Danish perception of Swedes as more PC, but for the most part to an outsider it's not obvious when they're in Sweden and when they're in Denmark this time round.


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> What I love about Scandic Noir is the interpersonal stuff. The murder plots are almost always very silly. But they are really incidental.
> 
> I agree: Saga's character development has been much more interesting this time. Before it was about her relationship with Martin, and how he became her bridge with the world. This time her only other bridge - Hans - has been taken away, and so we're seeing a much more exposed Saga, just at the point this family stuff from her past is coming back to bite her, and so we're seeing a much greater individual focus on her, with only Henrik fighting her corner like Hans or Martin, but with him dealing with bereavement, hallucination and addiction, he's not steering her through the social niceties with very much aplomb: he's only barely managing that himself.
> 
> The one thing that has blurred in series 3 is the contrast between the two cultures of Denmark and Sweden. When we first met Martin, Swedish colleagues and suspects struggled with   his Danish, though Danes seemed not to struggle so much with Swedish. (I don't know how true to life that is, but it's the impression that I took). There has been mention of the Danish perception of Swedes as more PC, but for the most part to an outsider it's not obvious when they're in Sweden and when they're in Denmark this time round.



You're right, I have no sense of which side of the bridge we're on at any point really but hadn't stopped to consider that being a flaw. 
As a genre I feel the same - it's all about the interpersonal relationships, the nuances of things unspoken, something about loneliness and modernity etc. 
But I love them also for the whole world in which these Nordic Noirs take place, the restricted palette of greys, bleak and comfortless landscapes, no sunlight ever at all, impersonal cold spaces and raindrops lit up by streetlights etc. Lovely stuff.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2015)

bimble said:


> You're right, I have no sense of which side of the bridge we're on at any point really but hadn't stopped to consider that being a flaw.
> As a genre I feel the same - it's all about the interpersonal relationships, the nuances of things unspoken, something about loneliness and modernity etc.
> But I love them also for the whole world in which these Nordic Noirs take place, the restricted palette of greys, bleak and comfortless landscapes, no sunlight ever at all, impersonal cold spaces and raindrops lit up by streetlights etc. Lovely stuff.


Have you read the Martin Beck books? They're great. It's a series of ten novels written from the mid 60s to mid 70s, set in Sweden.


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Have you read the Martin Beck books? They're great. It's a series of ten novels written from the mid 60s to mid 70s, set in Sweden.


*buys 'Roseanna' on amazon*


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2015)

bimble said:


> You're right, I have no sense of which side of the bridge we're on at any point really but hadn't stopped to consider that being a flaw.


No so sure it's a flaw as such,  just a difference. In series 1 there were 3 main bridges - the physical one in which the first body was found, the cultural one between the two countries, and the social one between Saga and the neurotypical world. This time the physical bridge is just a commute, the cultural one sidelined, and Saga's two main bridges are either in prison or (Froggie, look away!) in Hans' state.


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> No so sure it's a flaw as such,  just a difference. In series 1 there were 3 main bridges - the physical one in which the first body was found, the cultural one between the two countries, and the social one between Saga and the neurotypical world. This time the physical bridge is just a commute, the cultural one sidelined, and Saga's two main bridges are either in prison or (Froggie, look away!) in Hans' state.



Yes. Series one had a very direct focus on the actual physical bridge, it was the way in to the whole story, and the divisions were clearer in series 2 too.
As time goes on the physical distance between the two countries has almost disappeared, and only in episode one did we get a sort of formulaic chat about how right-on Swedes are etc.
The real world connections for Saga (bridges, friends) have disappeared, and the unforgiving spotlight seems to be trained more and more on her and her disconnection and at the same time (that moment in the last episode when she looks at him asleep in the bed for instance) we get to see her struggle to grow some sort of bridges of her own.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 15, 2015)

I only saw the last episode of the 2nd series, but have been watching the 3rd and adore it. So I've started watching the 1st, got just the last two eps left that hopefully I'll get to watch tonight. I keep mixing up the plots because I'm watching them concurrently, and keep saying stuff like "well, he was planning this for at least 3 and a half years after all... oh, no, wait, that's series 1..." 

Also, the funeral director plot is ripped directly out of that perennial classic, _Sunset Beach_, where funeral director Dippy Diane did a stalker/murderer number on Ben/Derek (twin brothers, good Ben/evil Derek - got to have the old twin switcheroo in there). Ah, good times.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 16, 2015)

bimble said:


> So much better! Me I've banned myself from reading Dabiq (at least for now). Watching Saga be solitary and lovable is so much better for you, attitude-to-humanity-in-general wise.



Indeed, I don't really like having that shit in my head 

Fucking hell sagas mum ... and thats totally unprofessional of linn to keep letting her come in wtf???


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 16, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Indeed, I don't really like having that shit in my head
> 
> Fucking hell sagas mum ... and thats totally unprofessional of linn to keep letting her come in wtf???



What's the investigation her mum managed to persuade her to dig up?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 16, 2015)

The death of Saga's sister which Saga blamed her parents for amd parents were sort of blaming Saga for


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 16, 2015)

FFS how can someone's mum be allowed to come into a police station like that


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 16, 2015)

the unprofessionalism is breathtaking, why the fuck would you allow her into a police station to make all sorts of spurious allegations, not once, but repeatedly! and why would you take someone to a memorial service without telling them!!? totally out of order.  

I fucking love Saga btw, I can really relate to her as someone with a few of those sort of tendencies myself (but not as many )


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 16, 2015)

And as for the whole taking the body out of the funeral thing, tbh cops are meant to be cunts so i don't really know what the fuss is about.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2015)

Finished series 1 last night. Bloody brilliant. I mean, it made perfect sense, thematically, what happened at the end but I was still shocked they ended up doing it. 

I think I'm onto The Killing next. I've mostly missed most of that so far too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Finished series 1 last night. Bloody brilliant. I mean, it made perfect sense, thematically, what happened at the end but I was still shocked they ended up doing it.
> 
> I think I'm onto The Killing next. I've mostly missed most of that so far too.


Killing 1 is the best. The end of Killing 3 is 



Spoiler



ludicrous.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2015)

I think it might be the 3rd series I saw a bit of, but I can't remember a great deal.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 16, 2015)

The first season The Killing is some of the best television ever made :thumbs :


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 16, 2015)

Wtf that funeral director woman getting into that guys,car.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 16, 2015)

That Freddie is a cunt


----------



## Libertad (Dec 16, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> That Freddie is a cunt



You're catching up with us now froggie.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

Fucking hell. So sagas mum killed herself and made it look like it was her? Not sure i buy that tbh. I reckon it must have been that rasmus guy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

When we see Saga's vulnerability, her fragility, it seems to have more impact because she's like an island in a sea of everyone else, with only a few bridges (as was talked about earlier) that sometimes aren't accessible (for example, Hans in hospital). The stuff with Linn and her mother made me feel so incredibly uncomfortable, and you're right, Linn absolutely crossed a line there, and while I'm intrigued to see where it's going to go (I'm up to date with what's been shown on tv, won't spoil you froggy) at the same time I'm scared to because I know just how vulnerable Saga is.

The main plot in this season is without a doubt Saga herself. I didn't watch all of 2 and don't remember much about it, but certainly in 1 she wasn't the plot (Martin was), and this feels quite different. I like it though. Saga's a really good character, I just hope they don't burn up everything that makes her interesting in this story arc and leave something for the future (there will be more seasons, right?).


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

I am up to date now I think too. I hope this isn't the last series. Saga looks like she might try and do something stupid


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

I hope Henrik isn't a bad guy because I have a bit of a crush on him!


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

i dunno about freddie being a cunt on reflection, i think he's a bit tragic. but im sure he'll say or do something to make me hate him again.


----------



## bimble (Dec 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I am up to date now I think too. I hope this isn't the last series. Saga looks like she might try and do something stupid



There'll surely be another series where we solve the mystery of Henrick's disappeared family . Hope so anyway. How you could have a crush on anyone else whilst Saga is in the room I'll never comprehend..


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> There'll surely be another series where we solve the mystery of Henrick's disappeared family . Hope so anyway. How you could have a crush on anyone else whilst Saga is in the room I'll never comprehend..



oh I do have a crush on saga as well  some sort of threesome type arrangement


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

i wonder what's happened with annika? and why was claes carrying a spade? do you reckon that he has done her in or something. i hope not she's a really good character


----------



## bimble (Dec 17, 2015)

I think he might have yep, unless he was just doing a spot of guerilla gardening for stress relief.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> I think he might have yep, unless he was just doing a spot of guerilla gardening for stress relief.



bit pissed off at the return of the incompetent colleague as well.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> I think he might have yep, unless he was just doing a spot of guerilla gardening for stress relief.



I want to know why he killed his Dad now.


----------



## andysays (Dec 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> i wonder what's happened with annika? and why was claes carrying a spade? do you reckon that he has done her in or something. i hope not she's a really good character



I hope he's read this thread properly and considered the various options before doing anything hasty


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I want to know why he killed his Dad now.



I really did just take that as a mercy killing. Could be wrong though.

So, what are our thoughts? It wants us to think it's Annika wot did it, but there's a discrepancy in what museum boy said and what one of the other guys who was fostered with the same people said. Museum guy said she was the bottom of the pile, that there was a hierarchy, and he's not proud of what he did to her. Whereas other guy said if there was one thing you could say about  Mr whateverhisname was, he didn't discriminate in his abuse, they were all equal.

So it's still museum guy, right? I was shocked at how fast they dropped him as a suspect -- all the other evidence still leads to him.

And I don't think Claes did her in at all, that's a red herring. Museum guy killed her, or did something with her, so he could plant that stuff in her house for them to find.

Or it could just have been her all along and Claes has both played a blinder by doing her in _and_ fucked up the investigation because she'll never be brought to justice now 

I do quite like the idea of the murderer being murdered themselves before they're discovered to be the murderer. Don't see that too often.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

Why is the museum guy in the hospital though?  Was it staged? I didn't think it was him after that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

I thought he staged that himself, he made himself part of the art, and it's the perfect way to throw them off his scent. He'd intended them to suspect her all along.

How did she get the ordering slip for all the toys from the place where he worked? For example. Everything links back to him, whereas only a couple of things link back to her.

Unless it's a ruse on her part, and she tried to frame him. But why was what he did to her (whatever it was, abuse of some kind, going on what he said) any worse than what the foster parents did? Why was he the one who needed to be framed?

She's nuts, but she's nuts in a more open kind of way, iyswim, with the stalking. Would a stalker do what the murderer has done? Would the murderer be a stalker? Before she found out about Claes killing his dad, there was nothing stopping him from shopping her for stalking. That's one hell of a risk for someone who has planned things so meticulously.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought he staged that himself, he made himself part of the art, and it's the perfect way to throw them off his scent. He'd intended them to suspect her all along.
> 
> How did she get the ordering slip for all the toys from the place where he worked? For example. Everything links back to him, whereas only a couple of things link back to her.
> 
> ...



yes I agree. 

although i wonder why he went into the station and made the link between the art and the murders? that's a well known trait of serial killers innit, wanting to be involved with the investigation. 

i don't think we've seen the last of the katie hopkins-like woman either ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah, they dropped her quite quickly didn't they? To the point where I forgot she was even in it


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

what you reckon about Linn Vintage Paw danny la rouge 

She's defo unprofessional but do you reckon she's well meaning at all?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

When she first started with her bullshit I thought she was doing it because she was a wrongun. Now I'm not so sure. I thought they were going down the well-trodden path of 'new boss with feelings of inadequacy attempts to assert themselves while shafting another successful woman because that's what women do, right?" and was hoping that wasn't the case, but as time has gone on I think it might just be that she's on the whole well meaning but utterly, spectacularly off the mark and overstepping her role.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

I thought it'd play out with her being reprimanded when Hans came back... but, well...


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> When she first started with her bullshit I thought she was doing it because she was a wrongun. Now I'm not so sure. I thought they were going down the well-trodden path of 'new boss with feelings of inadequacy attempts to assert themselves while shafting another successful woman because that's what women do, right?" and was hoping that wasn't the case, but as time has gone on I think it might just be that she's on the whole well meaning but utterly, spectacularly off the mark and overstepping her role.



i agree tbh, i don't think she's "bad".


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Either way, it's certainly not a good start if she goes on to be his replacement.


----------



## gosub (Dec 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> i wonder what's happened with annika? and why was claes carrying a spade? do you reckon that he has done her in or something. i hope not she's a really good character


If a mouse being an inch out of place means a burglary, then a bloke carrying a spade means he's buried her. And as she had no control over those events hard to set up a piece called the one that got away... So she didn't he did it to himself....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

I've believed Linn's sincerity when she's expressed concern for Saga, especially in the last few episodes. I don't think she wants to get rid of her. Perhaps she was asserting herself early on, but it seems that's changed a bit. idk, her tone seems a bit different. Either way, ponytail dude is a fucking wrongun and I hope he goes down in a spectacular way.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Either way, it's certainly not a good start if she goes on to be his replacement.


she should go join the danish police


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

They'd love that


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> what you reckon about Linn Vintage Paw danny la rouge
> 
> She's defo unprofessional but do you reckon she's well meaning at all?


I just thought the irony was that she thinks she can see Saga's interpersonal failings but actually is rubbish herself. For example, at telling when others are lying: Mrs Saga, incompetent colleague, and so on. At being appropriate about difficult family members. At being appropriate about grief. And is clearly not good at police work either.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Watching season 1 recently, bloody hell the Danish police are an incompetent bunch of idiots! No idea if that theme continues in season 2, but it was hilarious the amount of times they were like, "yeah, we didn't investigate that," or "well, I mean, we _meant_ to take a look but..."


----------



## gosub (Dec 17, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I just thought the irony was that she thinks she can see Saga's interpersonal failings but actually is rubbish herself. For example, at telling when others are lying: Mrs Saga, incompetent colleague, and so on. At being appropriate about difficult family members. At being appropriate about grief. And is clearly not good at police work either.


Your not suggesting that they have a manager who can't manage  when does that ever happen in real life


----------



## Libertad (Dec 17, 2015)

The only link between Hans and the foster home was that Hans returned gallery boy to his placement. Hans may therefore have been targeted either by gallery boy or by the stalker for whatever gb did to her.
That ^^^ doesn't really advance our investigations but does seem to narrow it down to those two. This being the Bridge it'll be someone else though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Libertad said:


> The only link between Hans and the foster home was that Hans returned gallery boy to his placement. Hans may therefore have been targeted either by gallery boy or by the stalker for whatever gb did to her.
> That ^^^ doesn't really advance our investigations but does seem to narrow it down to those two. *This being the Bridge it'll be someone else though.*



Well, that's just it.

Who has been introduced relatively recently in an innocuous way but has ties to all of this?

The other guy from the foster home. The one with dark hair and a beard. Totes him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

My money was on the right wing loon's husband for a while at the beginning.

But, when we've seen shadowy shots of the killer they've looked quite slight and feminine. 

If I had to stake my money on someone right now, it'd be Annika, purely because of that, BUT I think it makes more sense for it to be art boy, but hope it's someone totally different like Freddie's wife or something


----------



## bimble (Dec 17, 2015)

I hope it's that bloke with the stupid plait hanging down from the front of his head, the poker playing gangster sidekick.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well, that's just it.
> 
> Who has been introduced relatively recently in an innocuous way but has ties to all of this?
> 
> The other guy from the foster home. The one with dark hair and a beard. Totes him.



Rasmus? He has good reason to frame up Saga.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 17, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Rasmus? He has good reason to frame up Saga.


I can't remember what he did. Was it something about a coat or was that another Scandi drama? I forget...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Rasmus? He has good reason to frame up Saga.



Isn't Rasmus the ponytail guy who lied about her mum saying she threatened her?

I mean the other guy, we've only seen him once, he was questioned about annika and the foster parents because he was fostered by them as well. It's always the tall ones, mark my words. It'll end up solving the 'My Brother' thing with Morten too... we'll find out he was in some way related via the foster home (how, I have no idea - maybe Helle Anker briefly fostered someone with her then husband back in the day and no one thought to mention it because people are stupid?).


----------



## Libertad (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Isn't Rasmus the ponytail guy who lied about her mum saying she threatened her?
> 
> I mean the other guy, we've only seen him once, he was questioned about annika and the foster parents because he was fostered by them as well. It's always the tall ones, mark my words. It'll end up solving the 'My Brother' thing with Morten too... we'll find out he was in some way related via the foster home (how, I have no idea - maybe Helle Anker briefly fostered someone with her then husband back in the day and no one thought to mention it because people are stupid?).



Yes, Rasmus who's been transferred to internal affairs. He's the badger.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

Well, it would be quite the twist if the whole lot - the art murders and that - was Rasmus, but it's pretty obvious at this point he's the one wot set Saga up about her mum as a revenge thing. 

It's a really uncomfortable storyline, because the whole Munchhausen's by Proxy thing is fucked up already, Saga did wrong (in one sense, maybe not in another) by accusing her parents of sexual assault on her sister's behalf, but her mother was fucked up, and then she came back and was gaslighting Saga at the same time as shifting her MbP focus to her, Saga's already very vulnerable about the whole thing (her sister's suicide and Saga's role in possibly spotting the signs has been a thing since season 1), and now this cunt Rasmus has stepped in to suggest she threatened her mum and killed her... I mean, in a situation like that Saga's got to feel like no one in the world has ever or will ever believe her, except for Hans, who's now dead.

I'm going with the tall dark haired foster dude as the surprise murderer of the art people. Or Annika. Or art boy. Or someone else.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 17, 2015)

I expect that we're all in for a shock, Saga is going downhill really fast. The shot of her standing by the railway line no doubt thinking of her sister who killed herself on the railway was quite poignant. I don't think that this will end well for her or for Henrik.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

If something goes right for someone, it has to go terribly, terribly wrong later on. And seeing Henrik really _getting_ her, understanding the type of person she is, being there for her, is the perfect definition of something going right for her...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

I didn't like Henrik to begin with, but now I love him.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 17, 2015)

It can't end well for anyone! Nobody is allowed to be happy ... it's the Bridge, that's how it works!


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I didn't like Henrik to begin with, but now I love him.



Me too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm going with the tall dark haired foster dude as the surprise murderer of the art people. Or Annika. Or art boy. Or someone else.


I completely agree. 

I'm pretty sure art boy isn't off the hook. Unless he is.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 17, 2015)

It can't be Annika surely - she's too obviously sinister...


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

"You feel really alive when everything around you is dead"


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> "You feel really alive when everything around you is dead"


"Let's shag in a coffin for the symbolism ".


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

"we can't do it here!" *almost bumps into coffin* 
"Why not!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

She's fab


----------



## andysays (Dec 17, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> I'm pretty sure art boy isn't off the hook. Unless he is.



It may or may not be relevant (who can tell, that's what makes speculating such fun) but art museum boy was there right from Ep.1 when Henrik copped off with that woman at the gallery, before we had any idea who he (Henrik) was and the role he would play in the series.

It would make perfect sense for art museum boy to be the killer, IMO, but that doesn't necessarily mean it will turn out that way. Plenty more twists still to come...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

It's got to be him, right? Annika is far too fucking obvious. As I said earlier, she's an open kind of weirdo and has taken a big risk stalking Claes before she knew about his dad, whereas our murderer is meticulous and wouldn't do that.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2015)

What about that reporter? She's not the killer but I bet we've not seen the last of her.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 17, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's got to be him, right? Annika is far too fucking obvious. As I said earlier, she's an open kind of weirdo and has taken a big risk stalking Claes before she knew about his dad, whereas our murderer is meticulous and wouldn't do that.



Good point.


----------



## andysays (Dec 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> What about that reporter? *She's not the killer* but I bet we've not seen the last of her.



I wouldn't rule *anyone *out at this point 

ETA except Jeanette's unborn baby - I'm pretty sure it won't turn out to be him


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

andysays said:


> I wouldn't rule *anyone *out at this point
> 
> ETA except Jeanette's unborn baby - I'm pretty sure it won't turn out to be him



Not in this season, anyway


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 17, 2015)

I feel sorry for her boyfriend. I mean, what a massive fucking prick but I believe he really did love her and wanted the best for them, but had a real problem with gambling, he wasn't just being a chancer. Well, not all the time anyway.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 18, 2015)

I think it's museum boy working with Annika in a deadly childhood revenge pact.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2015)

Is this the last season?  I hope not


----------



## Libertad (Dec 18, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Is this the last season?  I hope not



I believe it is, soz froggie.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2015)

Libertad said:


> I believe it is, soz froggie.



I thought he said he only thought it might be the last series rather than it actually is.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 18, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I thought he said he only thought it might be the last series rather than it actually is.



I read an interview with Sofia Helin where it seemed that this was it.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2015)

i really hope its a happy ending


----------



## gosub (Dec 18, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> i really hope its a happy ending


 You know its made in Scandinavia don't you?


If you still have hope, you're not watching it right


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2015)

Libertad said:


> I read an interview with Sofia Helin where it seemed that this was it.


Noooo!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 18, 2015)

Libertad said:


> I read an interview with Sofia Helin where it seemed that this was it.


Well that opens up a whole world of potential shit for Saga


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

Well crap!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think it might be the 3rd series I saw a bit of, but I can't remember a great deal.


This might help you remember which season:



Spoiler: resumé af Forbrydelsen


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 18, 2015)

She plays a great jumper game, that's for sure.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 18, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> This might help you remember which season:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: resumé af Forbrydelsen



Having seen that it's easier to follow the thread of the series and what a yarn it was.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 18, 2015)

Soz


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 19, 2015)

"Wait for backup", the most disobeyed command in The Bridge.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh ok, it's meant to be a joke.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 19, 2015)

Come on henrik!


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 19, 2015)

That was a good ending


----------



## peterkro (Dec 19, 2015)

Goodbye Saga,I'm glad you found out it's the hunt that matters not the results.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 19, 2015)

That final scene was great 
'Have you got anything better to do' 
'No'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2015)

God, my heart hasn't ever raced while watching a programme like it did when she and Henrik were at the train tracks.

What a spectacular show.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2015)

Why would anyone post this because now... this is all I can think about:


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Why would anyone post this because now... this is all I can think about:




FFS


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 19, 2015)

I like that. Particularly as the finale was so uncharacteristically upbeat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2015)

Well, she was driving. If they'd ended with him driving it would have been even better.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 19, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well, she was driving. If they'd ended with him driving it would have been even better.



You've ruined it now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 19, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> You've ruined it now.



This is why I'll never get a gig writing for one of these shows.


----------



## hegley (Dec 20, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I like that. Particularly as the finale was so uncharacteristically upbeat.


It was the unhappiest happy ending ever. Perfect!


----------



## Libertad (Dec 20, 2015)

Sigh, I feel as if an old friend has just left the house after having stayed for a month.


----------



## yardbird (Dec 20, 2015)

Saga has mesmerised me from the start.
I shall miss her.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 20, 2015)

Hope there's another series


----------



## hegley (Dec 20, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Hope there's another series





> *Will you be in any fourth series?*
> We’re discussing whether to do another series, and if it happens, then Henrik will definitely be there because there is so much more to explore with him. But it all depends on other components; if they can come up with something that is so good that it has to be told, then it will happen.


From an interview with Thure Lindhardt here: Interview: Thure Lindhardt ‘Henrik needs someone who won’t judge him’ 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2015)

As there is nothing much on over Christmas we are thinking of watching it over to clear up a few points n stuff.
Can anyone remember when Emil first showed up?


----------



## Libertad (Dec 20, 2015)

hegley said:


> From an interview with Thure Lindhardt here: Interview: Thure Lindhardt ‘Henrik needs someone who won’t judge him’
> Fingers crossed!!



I hope he's right and it's not just wishful thinking.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2015)

hash tag said:


> As there is nothing much on over Christmas we are thinking of watching it over to clear up a few points n stuff.
> Can anyone remember when Emil first showed up?



Wasn't he working in the gallery or something? And then went to the police station with his theory on the titles of pictures to help them along.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 20, 2015)

Libertad said:


> I hope he's right and it's not just wishful thinking.



It would be criminal to not do another series. Although it really do with the daft plot. It really cheapens the achievements.


----------



## hegley (Dec 20, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Wasn't he working in the gallery or something? And then went to the police station with his theory on the titles of pictures to help them along.


He was at the very first singles night that Henrik went to, which was either Ep 1 or 2.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 20, 2015)

La Liberette has reminded me of something that she commented on toward the end of last night's final episode. She said that she thought that they were introducing more colour, did any one else notice this?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm in two minds. Obviously they've left it open to be able to do another series. And I miss Saga already. But if they can't come up with something as fabulous then this is a really good place to leave it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm not on Facebook, but...


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 20, 2015)

Christ, I'm exhausted after watching that! Last two episodes really clawed it back for me, outstanding, what an ending.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm just on episode one. I've forgotten what she dobbed Martin in for.  Can someone remind me?


----------



## Libertad (Dec 20, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> I'm just on episode one. I've forgotten what she dobbed Martin in for.  Can someone remind me?



He poisoned his detective partner in jail.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 20, 2015)

Libertad said:


> He poisoned his detective partner in jail.



Ah yes. Coffee was it?  Still can't remember why?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> Ah yes. Coffee was it?  Still can't remember why?


Klingon bastard killed his son.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 20, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> Ah yes. Coffee was it?  Still can't remember why?



Jens killed his son.


----------



## ebonics (Dec 20, 2015)

I have to admit, I laughed when Rasmus fucked up again. That sneaky, pony-tailed motherfucker got on my last nerve.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 20, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Jens killed his son.



encased him in something was it?  The fog is clearing a bit.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 20, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> encased him in something was it?  The fog is clearing a bit.



Walled him up iirc.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Walled him up iirc.



<pedant mode> Which annoyed me because when we saw August in his metal coffin-type-thing he was clearly lying down, horizontal, but when they smashed down the wall it was standing upright on its end. Continuity is important! It made me think he wasn't in there, especially considering all the smoke and mirrors as Saga leaves from there and goes to the bridge to talk Martin down from killing Jens.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2015)

Interesting what Henrik's actor says about a 4th series - didn't several of you ne'erdowells say they'd confirmed there would be no 4th?


----------



## hegley (Dec 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Saga leaves from there and goes to the bridge to talk Martin down from killing Jens.


I can't rewatch S1 because of that scene - I sobbed and sobbed as Saga tried to work out what she was supposed to tell Martin, after he'd schooled her through the whole series on social etiquette/white lies.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Interesting what Henrik's actor says about a 4th series - didn't several of you ne'erdowells say they'd confirmed there would be no 4th?



That might have been me, I'd read an interview with Sofia Helin where she didn't seem certain that there'd be another series.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2015)

I'd be happy for it to end there. I mean, I wouldn't be _happy_, but I'd cope 

I went into the finale thinking there wasn't going to be a 4th series, which made everything a heck of a lot more tense.

There's lots left to tackle though. Saga's at her lowest point, but she has Henrik now. Their relationship is wonderful. I didn't like him at first, or rather I was prepared to not like him, but he's a great character and the fact that he 'gets' Saga is so very welcome. I want to know what happened to his kids. I want to see Rasmus go down for framing Saga. I'm interested to know how they're meant to do proper investigative stuff now neither of them are on the force. I kept thinking at the end, "yes, but just _how_ are you going to investigate that 6 year old car theft while neither of you have access to police databases now?"


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 20, 2015)

That scene where Saga is ushered into a prison cell and the door is locked behind her - and it's revealed she is only going to get Emil's signature on his statement: dramatic irony or what? I shivered.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I kept thinking at the end, "yes, but just _how_ are you going to investigate that 6 year old car theft while neither of you have access to police databases now?"


With Martin's help from inside prison!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> That scene where Saga is ushered into a prison cell and the door is locked behind her - and it's revealed she is only going to get Emil's signature on his statement: dramatic irony or what? I shivered.



Oh god, that was so well done!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 21, 2015)

Please could someone PM me a precis of what happened in the last 2? I would really be most grateful!


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 21, 2015)

It's on i-player if you've time.
The Bridge, Series 3: Episode 9

The Graun has an episode by episode summary here.
The Bridge: episode by episode | Television & radio | The Guardian


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 21, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> It's on i-player if you've time.
> The Bridge, Series 3: Episode 9
> 
> The Graun has an episode by episode summary here.
> The Bridge: episode by episode | Television & radio | The Guardian


Thanks! I'm not in the UK so can't watch but I can read the Guardian.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 21, 2015)

prob too late but if there's a chance of seeing it (available for 28days) then DON'T read the precis....  it was rather tense viewing but worth it!


----------



## peterkro (Dec 21, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Please could someone PM me a precis of what happened in the last 2? I would really be most grateful!


Have a look at "watcheseries.li" should be links on there which will stream the last two episodes.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well, she was driving. If they'd ended with him driving it would have been even better.


I wonder if it would have been better with them both stood there looking at each other with the train approaching and not knowing what has happened.
 Re. posts above, Henrik resigned but we did not see his resignation accepted and Saga's position is still up in the air. She can't be guilty; she could not commit murder, not even of her mother. If the two get back together for another series it will be interesting to see what happens as she know knows about his drug taking.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> That scene where Saga is ushered into a prison cell and the door is locked behind her - and it's revealed she is only going to get Emil's signature on his statement: dramatic irony or what? I shivered.


That would be the opposite of dramatic irony - inverted dramatic irony - if anything.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 21, 2015)

It's the 'or what?' I couldn't remember the term.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 21, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I wonder if it would have been better with them both stood there looking at each other with the train approaching and not knowing what has happened.
> Re. posts above, Henrik resigned but we did not see his resignation accepted and Saga's position is still up in the air. She can't be guilty; she could not commit murder, not even of her mother. If the two get back together for another series it will be interesting to see what happens as she know knows about his drug taking.



Saga knows about Henrik's addiction.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2015)

Thats what I said  SO, if Henrik went back in the force she would surely feel duty bound to say something, that is unless he gets cleaned up in the meantime.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 21, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Thats what I said  SO, if Henrik went back in the force she would surely feel duty bound to say something, that is unless he gets cleaned up in the meantime.



I'm not so sure. Saga is in a state of flux and her feelings about right and wrong may not be as unequivocal as they were, bearing in mind her recent experiences.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 21, 2015)

I couldn't really understand what Helle Anker had to do with Emil. Wasn't that Anna Larsson woman the mother?


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 21, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> I couldn't really understand what Helle Anker had to do with Emil. Wasn't that Anna Larsson woman the mother?


Helle Anker was involved in the fertility clinic.


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 21, 2015)

Just watched the last two episodes - am feeling emotionally wrung out - think I need to have a little lie down to recover from the tenseness and the blubbing (mine, and Saga's)


----------



## Libertad (Dec 21, 2015)

I've been thinking about Jeanette who really seemed to get the shit end of the stick. (((Jeanette)))


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 25, 2015)

Couldn't watch these live so have ignored the thread, and now just finished last 2 episodes...What a great ending 

Big up Saga and Henrik.

And i love her. And her Porsche.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 25, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> With Martin's help from inside prison!



And LAUWA!


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 26, 2015)

Awwww. It was perfect. More reasons for love:

They even made Rasmus DRESS like a tool ffs. That zip-up cardigan, shirt and tie combo just made me savour my rich delicious hatred for him even more 

The only time The Bridge made me literally laugh out loud: Saga's completely thoughtful and helpful present to gunshot wound kid: a nice thunking copy of "Post-traumatic stress disorder and its consequences - how to strengthen yourself" [Landskrimpresse, Malmo 2015, about 858pp] … SO SO RIGHT and so so so very Saga. Really really trying to do the right thing, but yes, as GSW kid's dad said it might be a bit much for someone not yet reading My Little Pony. 

The unhappiest happy ending ever, is bang on. I mean just how good IS a drama which emotionally satisfies you and makes your Saturday night with a sequence of someone on the brink of chucking themselves under a train and then sobbing their heart out?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2015)

I loved the book she bought for her. It's absolutely logically the correct thing to buy for someone in that situation! Oh Saga <3


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2015)

wasn't it about dealing with trauma, for a 7 year old


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2016)

Sofia Helin: my family values


----------



## redcogs (Jan 3, 2016)

i wonder if  Sofia's "christian values" preclude the possibility of her (and me, both together, at the same time) having an erotic affair in 2016?

i'd be willing to make any necessary sacrifices to enable it to happen.  Anyone got her mobile number?


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2016)

I wasn't going to watch this because I thought I'd miss Martin too much, but I've just finished it and it was great (blub!). I hope The Bridge will break the Scandinavian 3-seasons-only habit, because I want more.


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2016)

redcogs said:


> i wonder if  Sofia's "christian values" preclude the possibility of her (and me, both together, at the same time) having an erotic affair in 2016?
> 
> i'd be willing to make any necessary sacrifices to enable it to happen.  Anyone got her mobile number?



I don't know about Sofia, but I think Saga would have something to say about your failings in logic there. What would an unerotic affair be like and why do you even think you have to point out that the affair would involve you both together at the same time ?

Saga would not be impressed.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 4, 2016)

Reno said:


> I don't know about Sofia, but I think Saga would have something to say about your failings in logic there. What would an unerotic affair be like and why do you even think you have to point out that the affair would involve you both together at the same time ?
> 
> Saga would not be impressed.



my main concern was to establish that Sofia/Saga (or conceivably, Saga/Sofia) is high on my list of  romantic interests for 2016.   
Any other potential suitors (and in my fertile imaginings there may be many) should form an orderly queue, *behind* me.

i do not find it difficult to imagine circumstances in which Saga Sofia might become engaged (with me) in an unrequited un-erotic situation, for at the moment, this is the actually existing (and somewhat frustrating) state of affairs.  

Which is why a mobile number might be useful..  Offering a possible escape from this punishing cul de sac.


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2016)

redcogs said:


> my main concern was to establish that Sofia/Saga (or conceivably, Saga/Sofia) is high on my list of  romantic interests for 2016.
> Any other potential suitors (and in my fertile imaginings there may be many) should form an orderly queue, *behind* me.
> 
> i do not find it difficult to imagine circumstances in which Saga Sofia might become engaged (with me) in an unrequited un-erotic situation, for at the moment, this is the actually existing (and somewhat frustrating) state of affairs.
> ...


I think you are taking the "Annika" approach to romance here and that turned out more than a little creepy.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 4, 2016)

Nope.  You can have my sincerest assurance that my motivations are entirely pure, unsullied by any lust based (or any other lower order type) thoughts.

Please pm the mobile number should you have it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2016)

Let's stop this.


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2016)

redcogs said:


> Nope.  You can have my sincerest assurance that my motivations are entirely pure, unsullied by any lust based (or any other lower order type) thoughts.
> 
> Please pm the mobile number should you have it?


I'm sure that's what Annika thought.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 4, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Let's stop this.



Off topic?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2016)

redcogs said:


> Off topic?


Just...shit.


----------



## redcogs (Jan 4, 2016)

happy not to give offence


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 4, 2016)

Apologies if already posted; this gave me a laugh today


----------



## hash tag (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, no surprise here then The Bridge creator says fourth series will be show's last

AND we may not yet have seen the last of Martin!


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 6, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Apologies if already posted; this gave me a laugh today





I watch US + UK programmes with subtitles too.  I like when they go awry.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 6, 2016)

I love this at the end:

"Actually, we did, a show called The Befallen in 2003, about paranormal activities. I’m so proud of it I think it’s one of the best shows I’ve done. Absolutely nobody watched it.”


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Well, no surprise here then The Bridge creator says fourth series will be show's last
> 
> AND we may not yet have seen the last of Martin!



I'm torn on this, on one hand a new series is fantastic news, on the other I hope it's not a series too far (eg. series 3 of Borgen). The last series was stunning and, I think, hard to top.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2016)

The article says it's likely to be the last.


----------



## Reno (Apr 7, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I'm torn on this, on one hand a new series is fantastic news, on the other I hope it's not a series too far (eg. series 3 of Borgen). The last series was stunning and, I think, hard to top.


I'm not torn, I want another season, especially as the end of season 3 clearly set up a season 4. I think The Bridge got better with every season (starting strong already) so I see no reason to be fretful. A new season doesn't need to top anything it just needs to stay on the same high standard and I see no reason why with the same team involved it wouldn't be.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 7, 2016)

Could the last series be Saga, Henrik and maybe Martin looking for Henrik's (murdered) wife and kids? Maybe Martin killed Henrik's wife?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm curious that it's says it's going to be starting in a very different place to what people might imagine.

That could mean a couple of things.

It might mean that previous series have started with Saga being in the police, taking a case, working the case, and now she's out of the police while under investigation it'll be her and Henrick going it alone.

Or, it might mean that we all think they're going to be going it alone, but they'll be back in the force.

OR maybe she's in prison.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 7, 2016)

Either way, ponytail guy has to die.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2016)

Rasmus, he's due to cop it, the weasel.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 20, 2016)

*"The Bridge to return for fourth season*
*
The premiere date has not yet been set, but the eight episodes are expected to air at some point in 2018 in the Nordic countries."

 Confirmed: The Bridge to return for fourth season









*


----------



## Reno (Aug 20, 2016)

Gode nyheder !


----------



## Mattym (Feb 13, 2018)

I can confirm that what I've watched so far (the first three episodes) is of a similar quality to the first three seasons.


----------



## gosub (Feb 13, 2018)

Mattym said:


> I can confirm that what I've watched so far (the first three episodes) is of a similar quality to the first three seasons.


You better be right... Last one seemed a good place to end.  Accountants getting every last drop out of a cash cow has spoiled the tail end of many a box set


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2018)

I feel the need to rewatch the lot before the final season. I'm reading my own comments on this thread and I can't remember what I was talking about!


----------



## poului (Feb 14, 2018)

Any confirmation yet of when they'll start showing this on the BBC?


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Feb 14, 2018)

poului said:


> Any confirmation yet of when they'll start showing this on the BBC?


General consensus seems to be sometime in 2018.
Bit vague I know.


----------



## gosub (Feb 14, 2018)

mystic pyjamas said:


> General consensus seems to be sometime in 2018.
> Bit vague I know.


The final series of The Bridge will move to BBC2 in 2018   yep just 2018 to go on


----------



## redcogs (Feb 14, 2018)

maybe 2018 apparently


----------



## Mattym (Feb 14, 2018)

gosub said:


> You better be right... Last one seemed a good place to end.  Accountants getting every last drop out of a cash cow has spoiled the tail end of many a box set



I am 100% correct


----------



## Mattym (Feb 14, 2018)

gosub said:


> The final series of The Bridge will move to BBC2 in 2018   yep just 2018 to go on



Hence the reason why I went for a torrent of it.If they had given a more precise timeframe, I might have waited it out.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 2, 2018)

gosub said:


> The final series of The Bridge will move to BBC2 in 2018   yep just 2018 to go on



Saga is back in the final series on BBC2 at 9:00 on Friday 11th May.
I am a little sad that this is the last series.

Trailer: The Bridge Series 4, The Bridge - BBC Two


----------



## redcogs (May 2, 2018)

Delighted about its return.

Did anyone catch the interview with Saga (Sofia Helin) on last Sundays Marr program?  She seems to be a very well balanced and informed woman.  Articulate and humane.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 2, 2018)

redcogs said:


> Delighted about its return.
> 
> Did anyone catch the interview with Saga (Sofia Helin) on last Sundays Marr program?  She seems to be a very well balanced and informed woman.  Articulate and humane.



To be fair most Scandinavians seem to be like this. As well as being fair.


----------



## redcogs (May 2, 2018)

Aye. Quite a few Brits have a lot to learn, and some catching up to do.  The malignant obsession with free markets has done much social and political damage down the generations, perhaps particularly in England.. The Scandis' seem to have largely avoided those mistakes.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2018)

redcogs said:


> Delighted about its return.
> 
> Did anyone catch the interview with Saga (Sofia Helin) on last Sundays Marr program?  She seems to be a very well balanced and informed woman.  Articulate and humane.


No, missed that.


----------



## redcogs (May 2, 2018)

Its prob available on catch up tv of some description danny.  Profound it wasnae, short and sweet really.  Still fascinating for Bridge buffs.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2018)

redcogs said:


> Its prob available on catch up tv of some description danny.  Profound it wasnae, short and sweet really.  Still fascinating for Bridge buffs.


It's here:


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2018)

It's surprising how different Sofia _looks_ to Saga.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2018)

Finished the first series and loved it. Really good drama.


----------



## redcogs (May 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> It's surprising how different Sofia _looks_ to Saga.




i also noticed that.  Quite different.  i do believe that it is the unconventionality of Saga's appearance (and behaviour traits) which are so beguiling.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 2, 2018)

redcogs said:


> i also noticed that.  Quite different.  i do believe that it is the unconventionality of Saga's appearance (and behaviour traits) which are so beguiling.



Brilliant portrayal of someone on the spectrum.
I will have to add this last season to the box set.


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2018)

Spoiler: End of S4 E1 



Wtf!? Wtf!? Wtf!? I have just finished the first episode of season 4 and I am now shaking and crying


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2018)

kittyP said:


> Spoiler: End of S4 E1
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf!? Wtf!? Wtf!? I have just finished the first episode of season 4 and I am now shaking and crying





Spoiler



She'll be OK.  And on the plus side (maybe...) there were hints Martin might be back later in the series!!!


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be OK.  And on the plus side (maybe...) there were hints Martin might be back later in the series!!!





Spoiler



Well I thought that she must be OK too but still, I clapped my hands over my face and burst into tears


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2018)

kittyP said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well I thought that she must be OK too but still, I clapped my hands over my face and burst into tears





Spoiler



It was shocking!


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2018)

To be expected.


----------



## peterkro (May 16, 2018)

Just watched the last episode of series 4,very good.If anyone else has instant gratification issues the full series with good English subs is available on TPB and other community sources.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2018)

Episode 2 tonight.

There's only 8 episodes!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2018)

So the 



Spoiler



stabbing wasn't even anything. It was all dealt with before the credits. Bit annoying really.



I still love it though.


----------



## hash tag (May 18, 2018)

Was it a stabbing or simply being hit....putting on her coat was all a bit high noon.
having sex one second and going online flat hunting the next


----------



## Libertad (May 19, 2018)

Spoiler: Complete series spoiler maybe



The two girls are his missing  daughters.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2018)

Libertad said:


> Spoiler: Complete series spoiler maybe
> 
> 
> 
> The two girls are his missing  daughters.





Spoiler



I wondered that. But then I thought maybe it was a pickled herring.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2018)

Is saga expecting?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Is saga expecting?





Spoiler



Yes.


----------



## Sea Star (May 26, 2018)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Me too. I've known people a bit like her. I don't think she's 'overdrawn' apart from the changing her clothes in full view of her colleagues. That would have been frowned upon as inappropriate from childhood and I just don't think it's believable.


I have to give myself serious reminders about certain behaviours at time. Changing in front of people is one of those. I don't really understand why it's a problem. I used to change in a meeting room adjacent to the main office about 20 years ago until management told me I had to stop. 
I think saga is a great character. Her physicality is perfect and so much like mine. Even down to the fact that she'll wear the same clothes for days on end. Id wear the same thing everyday if i could. 
The only thing I struggled with a bit was when she started explaining autistic traits to her colleague after it was made quite clear how unaware she was that she was being odd in the eyes of everyone else. The example is "I can't read people". Which may be true but it took me a long journey and a lot of growing to realise that I was different from others and that this was a problem for me. 
Anyway I'm embracing this character as my role model now. I know I'm good at my job when I can just be myself and not have to worry about how others see me. Just about to start series 2. Loved series 1. Why did I wait so long?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 26, 2018)

Can anyone explain to me the connection between the mom and lad who have moved to live with the weird cult style community and the wider investigation?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Can anyone explain to me the connection between the mom and lad who have moved to live with the weird cult style community and the wider investigation?


Not yet. It's the subplot, innit. It'll turn out to be very significant but probably not until episode 8.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 26, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Not yet. It's the subplot, innit. It'll turn out to be very significant but probably not until episode 8.



Yes, was thinking maybe the emo kid is involved somehow


----------



## andysays (May 26, 2018)

So, is this any good?

I watched the previous 3 series on BBCiPlayer, but now they've changed the law I can no longer do that without a TV license.

Anyone know if it's available on 'unofficial' sources?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2018)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yes, was thinking maybe the emo kid is involved somehow





Spoiler



The boy in the weird village, the girl who is afraid of clowns, and her father who is shown to be somehow involved in the Stuff that's going on, all appear to be somehow involved in the reasons the stoning took place


----------



## yardbird (May 26, 2018)

andysays said:


> So, is this any good?
> 
> I watched the previous 3 series on BBCiPlayer, but now they've changed the law I can no longer do that without a TV license.
> 
> Anyone know if it's available on 'unofficial' sources?


Yes. I watched part 4 as soon as it was available online.
### gone


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2018)

She is such a fantastic actor. Episode 5 (the personal storyline) is amazing tv.


----------



## gosub (Jun 11, 2018)

andysays said:


> So, is this any good?
> 
> I watched the previous 3 series on BBCiPlayer, but now they've changed the law I can no longer do that without a TV license.
> 
> Anyone know if it's available on 'unofficial' sources?


All that happens re TV licence thing for me is a yes/no box Click yes and it plays. Or are you worried about lying to the Beeb


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 11, 2018)

bimble said:


> She is such a fantastic actor. Episode 5 (the personal storyline) is amazing tv.



Innit. Absolutely brutal stuff (more emotionally than physically I mean) - when you see two characters you both love, doing absolutely horrific hurtful things to each other, without even meaning to really, and you can understand exactly why, on both sides ... it's really high stakes writing and they did it brilliantly there I thought.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 15, 2018)

not read the thread but mid comfort-rebinge on series 1-3 atm. then trying to switch storylines for the new season 

i have to say i loved the (new season) initial appointment with a counsellor. i just started talking to someone new "professionally" and i often feel somewhat similar


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 18, 2018)

Last Friday's episode.....................

Wow.


----------



## Spod (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeh its great. Im hoping its going to a happyish end to the series but it is scandi-noir


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2018)

Penultimate episode tonight!


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2018)

Fuck's sake - I can't view the first three episodes of the new series on the BBC iPlayer. Help!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh my. Lillian doesn't go on for a drink with her date because she fears she is putting him at risk. She gets home and receives a sealed bouquet. Is it sealed because it's a toxic gas sealed in there? Is there a bomb in there or some other fiendish means to harm her? No. Jees, did not expect that! Fuck me.
then Saga goes and does the wrong thing! 
Not looking forward to the last episode, it'll be a sad day.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 25, 2018)

editor - did you get a "solution" to your viewing problem?? - if not, let me know and I'll PM


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2018)

High Voltage said:


> editor - did you get a "solution" to your viewing problem?? - if not, let me know and I'll PM


Nothing as far as I can see - it's strange that the BBC has zillions of shows from the first two series available but so few of the latest one.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 30, 2018)

A great twist or two last night and a not too subtle end for saga......


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 30, 2018)

Only the day before I was saying "....and it's definitely not him"!!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 30, 2018)

I remember an episode or two back when henrique hauled him out of his wheelchair...we thought he was a wrongun then....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 30, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I remember an episode or two back when henrique hauled him out of his wheelchair...we thought he was a wrongun then....


I know what you mean....I just really didn't think it was him! When you look at it, he is the most obvious candidate. Talk about hiding in plain sight.

Loved Saga getting shot and then shooting up the car from the pavement. I did a little cheer


----------



## Spod (Jul 2, 2018)

Great ending to a great series. Almost couldnt watch the bit when the gun was on Henricks daughter. I missed the first two seasons. Not on iPlayer so is Amazon on-demand the best option? I gather they were great too.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 4, 2018)

Does anyone think the end leaves open the possibility, however remote, of a fifth series in the future?

Or am I just letting my desire for one cloud the finality of series 4?


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2018)

There's always a possibility, it looked like it should have ended after the first and third series' after all. But I hope they don't spin it out any more,end it on a high note - and that was a damned fine way to finish.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2018)

I am fairly certain Sofia Helen said no more saga, but hey, if the price is right?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 4, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I am fairly certain Sofia Helen said no more saga, but hey, if the price is right?


She did say that. I'm sad that there will be no more but I felt the ending was just about right.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2018)

But it wouldn't make sense to have another, the story is over - after Saga becomes aware of the unconscious reason for her sense of vocation, she is released from its grip.


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2018)

Red Cat said:


> But it wouldn't make sense to have another, the story is over - after Saga becomes aware of the unconscious reason for her sense of vocation, she is released from its grip.


until she realises what lays even deeper within her subconscious!!!!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2018)

belboid said:


> There's always a possibility, it looked like it should have ended after the first and third series' after all. But I hope they don't spin it out any more,end it on a high note - and that was a damned fine way to finish.



Correction. Thinking about this, she made a point of throwing her police ID into the river then answeringvher phone "saga noren". There was no mention of malmo cid.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 4, 2018)

The Further Adventures of Saga Noren might have legs though...


----------



## oryx (Jul 4, 2018)

My OH's theory is that she will come back as a private detective!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2018)

When she was seeing the psychoanalyst woman, did she not say she never wanted to be a policeman?


----------



## redcogs (Jul 8, 2018)

i are sad.  Not ready for the end of the saga saga.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Further Adventures of Saga Noren might have legs though...


I thought Sofia Helen said she was glad to see the back of Saga Noren


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2018)

I agree...



hash tag said:


> I am fairly certain Sofia Helen said no more saga, but hey, if the price is right?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 8, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I thought Sofia Helen said she was glad to see the back of Saga Noren


Don't know...I was just speculating.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 9, 2018)

i read an interview where the actor said she wanted to stop doing the show - so i doubt Saga will be back. I did have an idea they might continue with the other characters and a new detective to replace Saga - but who knows. Time will tell.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 9, 2018)

The Bridge without Saga would be like Lennon without McCartney - great, but not brilliant..


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 9, 2018)

Nah - The Bridge without Saga would be like any other Scandi cop show. Its just not worth doing IMO. She's the whole point.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 9, 2018)

I thought it was just about the perfect ending . . . I like it when series that have "proper" finished really are finished and like Detectorists, for example, I want Bridge to stay finished


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

I thought it was very very good, even if the actual plots were a bit run of the mill for a detective series (it's really about her, her relationship to the world, her colleagues etc). But if it has finished it probably acquires the status of being a genuine _great. _I don't think it was _quite_ that good, but that's how telly history works.

Best bit, if that's the right way to put it, was seeing the pain on her face as she gave unemotional answers to questions, when internally she was anything but. Really well acted. I saw an interview where she said it was physically difficult playing the character as she had to hold herself in an awkward manner throughout filming.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 9, 2018)

Of course i agree that Saga's character was fantastically well portrayed by Sofia Helin, and im certainly  an enormous fan.  However it is worth mentioning that one of the main strengths of Bridge was that all the 'supporting' figures were credible, rounded, and very believable.  Saga was only able to shine because the other cast members, and the generally excellent and insightful narrative, enabled it - remember Heinrick? Saga's partner damaged by the loss of his girls, and wife.  What a sensitive and emotionally intelligent portrayal his was.  A tremendous production.  How i miss it.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

redcogs said:


> Of course i agree that Saga's character was fantastically well portrayed by Sofia Helin, and im certainly  an enormous fan.  However it is worth mentioning that one of the main strengths of Bridge was that all the 'supporting' figures were credible, rounded, and very believable.  Saga was only able to shine because the other cast members, and the generally excellent and insightful narrative, enabled it - remember Heinrick? Saga's partner damaged by the loss of his girls, and wife.  What a sensitive and emotionally intelligent portrayal his was.  A tremendous production.  How i miss it.


Yeah, fantastic. His emotions play on his face in just as intense a way as hers. It really is that sort of stuff that makes it great. The plots are quite forgettable and if anything a bit too convoluted.


----------



## oryx (Jul 9, 2018)

Wilf said:


> The plots are quite forgettable and if anything a bit too convoluted.



Just digressing a bit on the convoluted pots thing... Did anyone else see _Marcella_ by the same screenwriter? It had the same type of cinematography (lots of dark cityscapes) and a 'strong' female lead with unresolved issues (Anna Friel - I like her but she wasn't half as mesmerising as Sofia Helin).

I found the plots in that nigh on impossible to follow.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

oryx said:


> Just digressing a bit on the convoluted pots thing... Did anyone else see _Marcella_ by the same screenwriter? It had the same type of cinematography (lots of dark cityscapes) and a 'strong' female lead with unresolved issues (Anna Friel - I like her but she wasn't half as mesmerising as Sofia Helin).
> 
> I found the plots in that nigh on impossible to follow.


The only thing with the convoluted plots - which I tend to almost ignore if there's good drama going on - is they beat the heavily telegraphed plots of old (the single lingering shot on the bloke who turns out to be killer 3 episodes later etc.).


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

T'other thing about the Bridge is it's actually very funny. You can tell what's coming when she's about to say something inappropriate, but it still works.


----------



## oryx (Jul 9, 2018)

Wilf said:


> T'other thing about the Bridge is it's actually very funny. You can tell what's coming when she's about to say something inappropriate, but it still works.



Yeah, I love the blunt as a sledgehammer way she talks about sex!


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

oryx said:


> Yeah, I love the blunt as a sledgehammer way she talks about sex!


The bit where she explained to Henrik how she wanted it was class.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 10, 2018)

For getting the sex thing for a moment, a classic was when she bluntly told a bloke his daughter had been murdered, did he know she was a prostitute.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2018)

hash tag said:


> For getting the sex thing for a moment, a classic was when she bluntly told a bloke his daughter had been murdered, did he know she was a prostitute.


Did that get her any?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 10, 2018)

He was a victim. She (saga) was professional. NO.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 10, 2018)

One of my favourite bits was the "this cannot be your child" moment


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 10, 2018)

I once told my mum that one of her best friends had died - casually over the dinner table during a conversation about something else, because I'd forgotten and then remembered - didn't occur to me that I should have softened the blow till then. I was about 16 I think. I don't how no-one worked out I was autistic - i did shit like that a lot.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 11, 2018)

Watched the entire season 4 in two sessions. Brilliant characters and now sad that it’s finished for good apparently.
The final phone call when Saga answered with no mention of her police position was a perfect ending.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Watched the entire season 4 in two sessions. Brilliant characters and now sad that it’s finished for good apparently.
> The final phone call when Saga answered with no mention of her police position was a perfect ending.


Yep, I'd definitely watch it if they did another, but now is really the best point to stop.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 13, 2018)

Gonna miss that show, despite all the far fetched plots. Saga such an appealing character.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 18, 2020)

Starting to rewatch this with BBC4 repeating it on a Saturday night. Saga's character is really unintentionally funny and the interplay between her and Martin is great.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 19, 2020)

I thought they showed the lot saturday night, through to Sunday morning. Guess it will be on the iplayer for a while.

Nothing will ever have the impact like that opening scene on the bridge ever again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Further Adventures of Saga Noren might have legs though...


Only half the appeal of the bridge then


----------

